# Eid ul Adha Mubarak post your Qurbani (Animal) Pics 2015



## Maarkhoor

Eid ul Adha Mubarak post your Qurbani (Animal) Pics...and memorable incidents. 
@WAJsal @fakhre mirpur @Imran Ali wrach @Slav Defence @engineer saad @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
34


----------



## GreenFalcon

Gamer-X said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gamer-X said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Gamer-X said:


>


Meri thread pe pehli hi post pe troll maar di na muraad ney 
@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Namr said:


> Eid ul Adha Mubarak post your Qurbani (Animal) Pics...
> @WAJsal @fakhre mirpur @Imran Ali wrach @Slav Defence @engineer saad @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer


I was in Pakistan last year for Eid ul Adha and damm I miss those days so much...




This is from last year...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maarkhoor

GreenFalcon said:


> I was in Pakistan last year for Eid ul Adha and damm I miss those days so much...
> View attachment 257218
> 
> This is from last year...


Mashallah boht achi qurbani hey...



Gamer-X said:


>


Bachay tu ye le ley chochay ki qurbani nahien hoti

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Altaf Bhai this Eid








On Topic: 

Most of people gonna buy Qurbani Animal just 1 or 2 days before eid abhi to 9 Din parein hain

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Xenophon

Gamer-X said:


>


Kitnay ka liya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFalcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Altaf Bhai this Eid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> Most of people gonna buy Qurbani Animal just 1 or 2 days before eid abhi to 9 Din parein hain


And those people are going to end up paying a fortune to get an animal. @Gamer-X ka chooza bhi lakh do lakh se kam nehi milay ga... @Abu Namr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

GreenFalcon said:


> And those people are going to end up paying a fortune to get an animal. @Gamer-X ka chooza bhi lakh do lakh se kam nehi milay ga... @Abu Namr


Seriously me and my elder cousin last year searching for Qurbani Bakra wahaan aik Sufi sahib aye Bakray ki qeemat pocchi (65000 PKR) sunn ker boley yaar qurbaani tu kab ki 7 ho chuki hien beta kab se 70ty mang raha hey sooch raha houn wohi ley dhoun ussey..laughable but sad situation. Govt should provide soft loans to farmers to start live stock farms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Namr said:


> Seriously me and my elder cousin last year searching for Qurbani Bakra wahaan aik Sufi sahib aye Bakray ki qeemat pocchi (65000 PKR) sunn ker boley yaar qurbaani tu kab ki 7 ho chuki hien beta kab se 70ty mang raha hey sooch raha houn wohi ley dhoun ussey..laughable but sad situation. Govt should provide soft loans to farmers to start live stock farms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Zarvan 
Bhai app sirf mazzy ley rehay ho kuch post hi ker do...
like that thread you visited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nizamuddin

Index of /wp-content/uploads/



2014/09/Stylish-Bakra-Eid-ul-Azha-wallpapers-570x4051.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

GreenFalcon said:


>


Another incident... one of my Uncle (Mamoo) is so called specialist in buying Qurbani once he bragged about that so all cousins gang up and put challenge on him to buy healthy Bakra in 25000Pkr (few years back) he put the same on us so all my cousins and me searched hard and purchases Pahari Bakra nice one and my mamoo purchased Desi Bakra he started teasing us dekho yeh kiya ley kr aye apparently he won the challenge but jab Hum dono Bakray ghar ley ker aye aor unko band diyha suddenly Pahari Bakra mounted desi bakra and start ......... we all laughed hard to find out that acutely he purchased Bakri instead of Bakra some bakarwal con him...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Namr said:


> Another incident... one of my Uncle (Mamoo) is so called specialist in buying Qurbani once he bragged about that so all cousins gang up and put challenge on him to buy healthy Bakra in 25000Pkr (few years back) he put the same on us so all my cousins and me searched hard and purchases Pahari Bakra nice one and my mamoo purchased Desi Bakra he started teasing us dekho yeh kiya ley kr aye apparently he won the challenge but jab Hum dono Bakray ghar ley ker aye aor unko band diyha suddenly Pahari Bakra mounted desi bakra and start ......... we all laughed hard to find out that acutely he purchased Bakri instead of Bakra some bakarwal con him...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> Another incident... one of my Uncle (Mamoo) is so called specialist in buying Qurbani once he bragged about that so all cousins gang up and put challenge on him to buy healthy Bakra in 25000Pkr (few years back) he put the same on us so all my cousins and me searched hard and purchases Pahari Bakra nice one and my mamoo purchased Desi Bakra he started teasing us dekho yeh kiya ley kr aye apparently he won the challenge but jab Hum dono Bakray ghar ley ker aye aor unko band diyha suddenly........ we all laughed hard to find out that acutely he purchased Bakri instead of Bakra some bakarwal con him...




WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

We should also bring Alpaca trend in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

Sulman Badshah said:


> We should also bring Alpaca trend in Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 257224
> View attachment 257225
> View attachment 257226


How much they cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> How much they cost



If someone gonna import these m sure he'll put a price tag of 100,000+  like they do for Australian cows which cost 300,000 - 500,000

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shot-Caller



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Namr said:


> @Zarvan
> Bhai app sirf mazzy ley rehay ho kuch post hi ker do...
> like that thread you visited


One of my check is stuck the moment it gets clear I would buy the animal although I think I would buy a Kajla this time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Abu Namr said:


> How much they cost


initial import cost should be high ..but whenever breeding start within the country at mass scale .. sure it will be lower

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Abu Namr yeah thread to meine bnani thi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr yeah thread to meine bnani thi.


Kab, Kahan kesy aor kiyoun..sry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Kab, Kahan kesy aor kiyoun..sry


Bakra mandi visit kar k DSLR photoes upload karta aur, gaye zibah kar k viedo upload karta.
Take Hinduvation ko aag lage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Bakra mandi visit kar k DSLR photoes upload karta aur, gaye zibah kar k viedo upload karta.
> Take Hinduvation ko aag lage.


Thread is yours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Thread is yours


No issue.
Mil kar jalate hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## unleashed

On the way !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## coffee_cup

unleashed said:


> On the way !!
> View attachment 257257



How on earth did they get this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

unleashed said:


> On the way !!
> View attachment 257257



How about this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

Muhammad Omar said:


> How about this



Who can beat this !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## coffee_cup

Muhammad Omar said:


> How about this



Now that is photoshoped!

No way, you can get him in the car!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

pak-marine said:


> Who can beat this !!



This guy is Legend



coffee_cup said:


> Now that is photoshoped!
> 
> No way, you can get him in the car!



Real pictures hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Last year one. First time bought a cow. Never again. Though it was the most beautiful animal we ever got.



























& Yes i took these pics with a potato. Mind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## coffee_cup

pak-marine said:


> Who can beat this !!



This is really cruel!

It should not be allowed !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I S I said:


>



Is that a scar below the Eye?

Wese Masha Allah Khubsurat hai


----------



## I S I

pak-marine said:


> Who can beat this !!


Screw that idiot. It's a disgrace.



Muhammad Omar said:


> Is that a scar below the Eye?
> 
> Wese Masha Allah Khubsurat hai


Hai nahiin, THA. 


Btw i don't know. Maybe it was because of tight rope in mandi or birth defect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I S I said:


> Screw that idiot. It's a disgrace.
> 
> 
> Hai nahiin, THA.
> 
> 
> Btw i don't know. Maybe it was because of tight rope in mandi or birth defect.



Rope ki wajha se aisa nishan? kuch or hi hua hoga aisa rope na nishan ni hota Ya to yeh kisi Lohay ki cheez pe gira hai ya isko Kutton me pkra hai


----------



## I S I

Muhammad Omar said:


> Rope ki wajha se aisa nishan? kuch or hi hua hoga aisa rope na nishan ni hota Ya to yeh kisi Lohay ki cheez pe gira hai ya isko Kutton me pkra hai


Ho sakta hai iska malik use parlour le gaya ho eye lashes banwaane ke liye & barber anaari nikla?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I S I said:


> Ho sakta hai iska malik use parlour le gaya ho eye lashes banwaane ke liye & barber anaari nikla?!



Hahahahah Yeh bht taiz loog hain bhai Mehndi tk lagte hain ta k zakhm ka nishan na nazar aai... Even Samaa is Showing Karachi me nakli dant lagai hue hain Janweron ko + Fake Currency notes b hain un k pass


----------



## I S I

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hahahahah Yeh bht taiz loog hain bhai Mehndi tk lagte hain ta k zakhm ka nishan na nazar aai... Even Samaa is Showing Karachi me nakli dant lagai hue hain Janweron ko + Fake Currency notes b hain un k pass


Gaaye kya karegi fake currency notes ka?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I S I said:


> Gaaye kya karegi fake currency notes ka?



Wah Wah... Sadqe Tumhare....

tum Paise do ge khareedne k liye return me fake notes milein gai


----------



## dravidianhero

I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me


@Slav Defence @Irfan Baloch @WAJsal @Jango @TaimiKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.


Nobody forcing you to do it nor forcing you to comment here.



Btw, seekh kabab khaoge ya tikka?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> nakli dant lagai hue hain Janweron ko






I S I said:


> Nobody forcing you to do it nor forcing you to comment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, seekh kabab khaoge ya tikka?


dont feed the troll just report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Muhammad Omar said:


> Wah Wah... Sadqe Tumhare....
> 
> tum Paise do ge khareedne k liye return me fake notes milein gai


You mean to say, when we give biyana to biyopari while dealing & the deal is not finalized, he return us fake currency?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I S I said:


> I was thinking of feeding him tikka or seekh kabab. Bhai jaan aap haddi ban gaye beech main.
> 
> 
> Bro remove it. I think gore is not allowed?!



is se achi Pics hain mere pass just demo hai yeh... Yeh Keyboard warrior pata ni kahan se aajate hain yahan pe Religion ka sabak parhane apne ird gird ni nazar aata kya ho rha ab is atheist bn jana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hindu krien to jaiz hai? Tb whan ja k b bola kr na yahan to Maze se Type kr rha... Ja be idar se nikal chal


remove the pix please dont destroy our thread for their sake they want it dont make them happy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> is se achi Pics hain mere pass just demo hai yeh... Yeh Keyboard warrior pata ni kahan se aajate hain yahan pe Religion ka sabak parhane apne ird gird ni nazar aata kya ho rha ab is atheist bn jana hai


ignorant people are like that 

Tussi tikka khao rozza tou hai nai jo laggay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

dravidianhero said:


> @WAJsal ...delete that post.
> @waz


@Slav Defence likes it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.


then go to indian forum 

You are here eat tikka kebab!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

Akheilos said:


> ignorant people are like that
> 
> Tussi tikka khao rozza tou hai nai jo laggay


I don't approve of slaughtering animals in the name of God... be it Hindu or Muslim....I am entitled to my opinion..
I feel God is way above these sacrifices...he has a special purpose in creating this world...he is indifferent to our pains and joys..
an ant is as significant as human in gods scheme of things.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

I S I said:


> @Slav Defence like it.


everyone can see who did the flame bait!



dravidianhero said:


> *I don't approve* of slaughtering animals in the name of God... be it Hindu or Muslim....I am entitled to my opinion..
> I feel God is way above these sacrifices...he has a special purpose in creating this world...he is indifferent to our pains and joys..


go take your entitlement to indian forum @Slav Defence please take care of derailing troll

some people cant even watch their neighbour's happiness without dying inside

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve of slaughtering animals in the name of God... be it Hindu or Muslim....I am entitled to my opinion..
> I feel God is way above these sacrifices...he has a special purpose in creating this world...he is indifferent to our pains and joys..


If God approves to slaughter animals then?.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

engineer saad said:


> If God approves to slaughter animals then?.......


dont feed the troll...ignorance is the best medicine for attention seeking neighbours


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Told u ab iski Dramebazian shuru hojani hain Atheist bn jana isne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

Akheilos said:


> everyone can see who did the flame bait!
> 
> 
> go take your entitlement to indian forum @Slav Defence please take care of derailing troll
> 
> some people cant even watch their neighbour's happiness without dying inside


@Slav Defence..brother I didn't say anything which might hurt anyone's sentiments...I just said I am against slaughtering of animals in the name of God...what wrong is there in that?


----------



## Mughal-Prince



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Mughal-Prince said:


>


aik baap ka hai to idhar aa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve of slaughtering animals in the name of God... be it Hindu or Muslim....I am entitled to my opinion..
> I feel God is way above these sacrifices...he has a special purpose in creating this world...he is indifferent to our pains and joys..
> an ant is as significant as human in gods scheme of things.


Acha Baba Ji, jesi aapki aagya.


----------



## !eon

Are you sure this is cow ? 



I S I said:


> Last year one. First time bought a cow. Never again. Though it was the most beautiful animal we ever got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Yes i took these pics with a potato. Mind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Mughal-Prince said:


>


2 years ago we got a khurrant bell. BC ko zanjeero main kaata tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Akheilos said:


> dont feed the troll...ignorance is the best medicine for attention seeking neighbours


RogerThat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

!eon said:


> Are you sure this is cow ?


Do you want milk?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Muhammad Omar said:


> is se achi Pics hain mere pass just demo hai yeh... Yeh Keyboard warrior pata ni kahan se aajate hain yahan pe Religion ka sabak parhane apne ird gird ni nazar aata kya ho rha ab is atheist bn jana hai


Why did you remove the pics? Did not have the guts?

It's a temple in Nepal. And we condemn it and the practice is banned from his year. This is called reform. Something you will never know. Perfect Jo already ho na. 
I have no interest in this thread otherwise. Try not to quote me here. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## !eon

I S I said:


> Do you want milk?


Obviously not of this one 

Because 

This is bull

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

!eon said:


> Obviously not of this one
> 
> Because
> 
> This is bull


It wasn't.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Akheilos said:


> then go to indian forum
> 
> You are here eat tikka kebab!


So if you are in England, you will gouge on English bacon or keep respecting your beliefs?

@dravidianhero get out of this thread. No use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SarthakGanguly said:


> Why did you remove the pics? Did not have the guts?
> 
> It's a temple in Nepal. And we condemn it and the practice is banned from his year. This is called reform. Something you will never know. Perfect Jo already ho na.
> I have no interest in this thread otherwise. Try not to quote me here. Thanks.



I have more Guts then you MR..... I removed it cause of many members asked me to do so.... 

practice is banned from his year and people are protesting against it.... Good For you to ban it the People will come out to protest it



I S I said:


> It wasn't.



Bhaiya Bull hai Center me dekho Pait k neeche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Mods please clean up this thread.

@waz @Irfan Baloch @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Stop it all of you,and those who have problems could leave this thread.Atleast,we can have peaceful celebrations,don't we?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.


this is your personal opinion and you wont find everyone agreeing with you on this. theological discussion and religious confrontation is discouraged.
this thread had the potential to cause some religious offence to both Hindu and Muslim faith through posting pics of cows, hindu gods and reprisal posts against each other.

it is locked now because both sides have kept their tradition of mud slinging and mocking each other.
if such behaviour is the only way to express your devotion to your respective dieties then you wont last long here

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

I am opening this thread and ask users to refrain from posting religious stuff. 

Just post your Qurbani pics. All others will be banned.



dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.



Nobody needs your approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I S I

I got a warning for nothing. :/

Anyways, hope Mods will now take care of the real trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

WebMaster said:


> I am opening this thread and ask users to refrain from posting religious stuff.
> 
> Just post your Qurbani pics. All others will be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval.


Thanks a lot brother.

@Abu Namr Come and get them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

WebMaster said:


> I am opening this thread and ask users to refrain from posting religious stuff.
> 
> Just post your Qurbani pics. All others will be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody needs your approval.


Thank you 



I S I said:


> 2 years ago we got a khurrant bell. BC ko zanjeero main kaata tha.


Qurbaan / Zabah...kaata lolsssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Qurbaan / Zabah...kaata lolsssss


ISI ka agent ho kar bail kabbo nae hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ab jis ne thread ko derail kia na us k 7 aisa hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@I S I 
yaar kuch clear nahien howa woh bull tha a cow


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> @I S I
> yaar kuch clear nahien howa woh bull tha a cow



Bull hai ab yeh na poochna circle me kya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

I S I said:


> I got a warning for nothing. :/
> 
> Anyways, hope Mods will now take care of the real trolls.


take it to GHQ...Not much will be done but at least you will know how useless the forum is! 

Pakistanis now need indian permission to even post about bakra Eid 

@Irfan Baloch @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

I S I said:


> It wasn't.



Bull, cow sumjh k zbah kr dia ?  anyway qurbani to ho hi gi.
Check under their bellies, you can recognize the difference between bull and cow.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bull hai ab yeh na poochna circle me kya hai
> 
> View attachment 257353


yeh bump cow ko bhi hota hey just google it



!eon said:


> Bull, cow sumjh k zbah kr dia ?  anyway qurbani to ho hi gi.
> Check under their belly, you can recognize the difference between bull and cow.


Mere mamoo wala dokha ho gaya..bada shrif bull tha sharati hota tu @I S I ko pata chal jata..



!eon said:


> Bull, cow sumjh k zbah kr dia ?  anyway qurbani to ho hi gi.
> Check under their belly, you can recognize the difference between bull and cow.


yeh Cow hey but isko bhi bump hey







Muhammad Omar said:


> Face Palm COw ho to udder hota hai bhai google chor uper pic dekh lo


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> yeh bump cow ko bhi hota hey just google it



Face Palm COw ho to udder hota hai bhai google chor uper pic dekh lo


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> yeh bump cow ko bhi hota hey just google it
> 
> 
> Mere mamoo wala dokha ho gaya..bada shrif bull tha sharati hota tu @I S I ko pata chal jata..
> 
> 
> yeh Cow hey but isko bhi bump hey



Check kr Iska Udder bhi hai ISI wale ka udder ni hai


----------



## assasiner

I will sacrifice transgender version of godzilla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Abu Namr said:


> yeh bump cow ko bhi hota hey just google it


he didnt circle the bump....go to some village and check dont get hit on the head

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Akheilos said:


> take it to GHQ...Not much will be done but at least you will know how useless the forum is!
> 
> Pakistanis now need indian permission to even post about bakra Eid
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster


yaar matter solve ho gaya hey webmaster ney thread open ker di hey ab kioyun issue ban raha hey


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Abu Namr @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Abu Namr said:


> yeh bump cow ko bhi hota hey just google it


he didnt circle the bump....go to some village and check dont get hit on the head 


Abu Namr said:


> yaar matter solve ho gaya hey webmaster ney thread open ker di hey ab kioyun issue ban raha hey


coz it is an on going issue that keeps coming up in every thread we enjoy...Someone in the neighbouring country burns to death

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Akheilos said:


> he didnt circle the bump....go to some village and check dont get hit on the head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

engineer saad said:


> View attachment 257355
> 
> @Abu Namr @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos


nabi Ibraheem ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


>



Meri jaan iska udder dekh nazar aa rha hai jahan se milk nikalte hain jo phle bull tha us ka udder ni hai


----------



## Burhan Wani

Akheilos said:


> nabi Ibraheem ki


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lahore me BULL named Fakhar.e.Pakistan 2 people are even Ready to pay 2.5 million Rupees but ni de rha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Muhammad Omar said:


> Lahore me BULL named Fakhar.e.Pakistan 2 people are even Ready to pay 2.5 million Rupees but ni de rha


Khud hi qurban kare ga phir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> Lahore me BULL named Fakhar.e.Pakistan 2 people are even Ready to pay 2.5 million Rupees but ni de rha


can you click on that bull and post here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> can you click on that bull and post here



Samaa news pe dekha hai ho skta dobara dekhien Snap leta hn ager aaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

@sarthak ganguly advance eid mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fakhre mirpur said:


> @sarthak ganguly advance eid mubarak


Shuv Eid to you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Anyone else do qurbani on their own?
@engineer saad @WAJsal @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

Akheilos said:


> he didnt circle the bump....go to some village and check dont get hit on the head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Like without hiring a qasai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

vsdoc said:


> Horses?
> 
> Mules?
> 
> Donkeys?


You clearly knows those animals are haram but you try to mock good shows you mentality
@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

vsdoc said:


> Why is it called bakra eid and camels and cows etc. are also cut?
> 
> What all are the common animals across the Muslim world that are cut on this day?
> 
> Horses?
> 
> Mules?
> 
> Donkeys?
> 
> I saw llama looking creatures.


It is not called bakra eid its eid ul azha and animals that can be sacrificed are goats,sheeps,cows,camels and yaks(popular in gilgit region)



vsdoc said:


> Why is it called bakra eid and camels and cows etc. are also cut?
> 
> What all are the common animals across the Muslim world that are cut on this day?
> 
> Horses?
> 
> Mules?
> 
> Donkeys?
> 
> I saw llama looking creatures.


It is not called bakra eid its eid ul azha and animals that can be sacrificed are goats,sheeps,cows,camels and yaks(popular in gilgit region)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vsdoc

fakhre mirpur said:


> It is not called bakra eid its eid ul azha and animals that can be sacrificed are goats,sheeps,cows,camels and yaks(popular in gilgit region)



Thank you.

What about that llama looking creature some pages back?

And it is called bakri eid in India. At least that's what most Indians know it as.


----------



## Maarkhoor

vsdoc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What about that llama looking creature some pages back?


when you see the picture on back pages is it hard to read the name mentioned there, u r a descent troll. I will Slaughter white OX on Eid and send you taru as a eid gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Abu Namr said:


> when you see the picture on back pages is it hard to read the name mentioned there, u r a descent troll. I will Slaughter white OX on Eid and send you taru as a eid gift.


array chill yaar....ab usko gosht khila kay mehmaandari kero gay?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

This Eid will be great for me as I gonna be in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

vsdoc said:


> Why is it called bakra eid and camels and cows etc. are also cut?
> 
> What all are the common animals across the Muslim world that are cut on this day?
> 
> Horses?
> 
> Mules?
> 
> Donkeys?
> 
> I saw llama looking creatures.



Are you really a doc?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

fakhre mirpur said:


> Like without hiring a qasai?


Takbeer mien khud kerta houn pehlay sab cousins mil key ghosht b banatey thy ab sab job koi kahien tu koi kahien so takbeer only rest qasai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

fakhre mirpur said:


> Anyone else do qurbani on their own?
> @engineer saad @WAJsal @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon


Pata nahi yaar, is baar toe lagta hai begum mujhae qurban karaeygee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

fakhre mirpur said:


> Anyone else do qurbani on their own?
> @engineer saad @WAJsal @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon


Takbeer k elawa sab kuch ker leita hoon.




Indus Falcon said:


> Pata nahi yaar, is baar toe lagta hai begum mujhae qurban karaeygee



yeh mein nae hone doon ga, mera gala hazir hei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Do you guys book the qisai beforehand or just grab the first guys you see with knives after the Eid prayers like me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

engineer saad said:


> yeh mein nae hone doon ga, mera gala hazir hei.



Phir toe beta him dono halal hojaingay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> Phir toe beta him dono halal hojaingay


What is your weight? 60 kg mine.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Winchester said:


> Do you guys book the qisai beforehand or just grab the first guys you see with knives after the Eid prayers like me


Hamaray ghr professional qasai atey hien caz uski dukaan hey woh boni means first qamai hamaray ghr se kertey hien... charge more



engineer saad said:


> What is your weight? 60 kg mine.


yaar baday halkey phulkay ho mine 5 ft 11 and 80 kgs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

engineer saad said:


> What is your weight? 60 kg mine.


With the uniform or without?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

It is the aftermath of the qurbani that is troublesome:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Winchester said:


> Do you guys book the qisai beforehand or just grab the first guys you see with knives after the Eid prayers like me



Interesting.

So its not the elder male of the family who does the cutting?

I think that's the practice in India at least.

One of my tenants sends us a big _degchi_ of meat every year. The mrs gets grossed out and the dogs have a feast.  Haven't had the heart to tell the guy for fear he takes it wrong (religious angle).


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> With the uniform or without?


Without off course.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is the aftermath of the qurbani that is troublesome:


Qasam se ojidyaan aor paye damagh maoof kr detey hien...paye bonnany wa;ey 3 se 4 din tak damagh ka dahi ker detey hien...yaar yel log veet kioyun nahien use kertey..


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> yaar baday halkey phulkay ho mine 5 ft 11 and 80 kgs


5 ft 8.
Jab army mein apply kia tha to mera 56 kgs tha 2010 mein.


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> 5 ft 8.
> Jab army mein apply kia tha to mera 56 kgs tha 2010 mein.


but for 5,8 minimum weight is 60 kgs. am i right. Jab mene kiya tha PMA 108 tab mera weight 68 tha 2 kg more


----------



## Indus Falcon

engineer saad said:


> Without off course.


90kg +/-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> but for 5,8 minimum weight is 60 kgs. am i right. Jab mene kiya tha PMA 108 tab mera weight 68 tha 2 kg more


Oho you are very senior bro.
I applied in 125 LC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Oho you are very senior bro.
> I applied in 125 LC.


haha yep


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> 90kg +/-


90+60=150 Kgs.
kam se kam 80 kgs gosht to ho jae ga aaap ka aur mera mila kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Namr said:


> haha yep


16 dam years passed


----------



## terry5

1000 big macs mcdonalds can make from him .tasty tasty very very tasty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> haha yep


Which recruitment center.


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Which recruitment center.


haha u want to pin point Sialkot then Kohat ISSB then Kakul then kicked out (khud choda)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

pampararah pamparahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> haha u want to pin point Sialkot then Kohat ISSB then Kakul then kicked out (khud choda)


Kaunsi term mein?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@terry5
pls remove this immediately thread already closed once plssssss delete you post
@WAJsal



engineer saad said:


> Kaunsi term mein?


janay do chodo b rehny do yaar hum na kryen gey payar with first year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

vsdoc said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So its not the elder male of the family who does the cutting?
> 
> I think that's the practice in India at least.
> 
> One of my tenants sends us a big _degchi_ of meat every year. The mrs gets grossed out and the dogs have a feast.  Haven't had the heart to tell the guy for fear he takes it wrong (religious angle).


 
Some do it on their own but all the people i know usually get a butcher.

The elder of the family is present though to say the prayers.

You should be straight with your tenent....better that meat be sent to some poor family than ending up as dog food !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> @terry5
> pls remove this immediately thread already closed once plssssss delete you post
> @WAJsal
> 
> 
> janay do chodo b rehny do yaar hum na kryen gey payar with first year


Aap sialkot se hein to aap ne battle of chawinda ka naam to suna ho ga.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Abu Namr said:


> @terry5
> pls remove this immediately thread already closed once plssssss delete you post
> @WAJsal
> 
> 
> janay do chodo b rehny do yaar hum na kryen gey payar with first year



Done donna dunna dun thararamparampa rum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Winchester said:


> You should be straight with your tenent....better that meat be sent to some poor family than ending up as dog food !



No he'll feel bad yaar. He comes with a lot of love. Old tenant of ours. Big shot in the community, both Muslim and otherwise (club circuit etc.)

Plus he anyways does a lot of charity to the poor Muslims. Suddenly my entire compound will be full of poor Muslims gathered around his shop for bakshish. So no issue there. 

I would have happily eaten it. But you know how women can be when it comes to their kitchen and utensils etc. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Aap sialkot se hein to aap ne battle of chawinda ka naam to suna ho ga.?


yep i visted that place many time quite a long ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve of slaughtering animals in the name of God... be it Hindu or Muslim....I am entitled to my opinion..
> I feel God is way above these sacrifices...he has a special purpose in creating this world...he is indifferent to our pains and joys..
> an ant is as significant as human in gods scheme of things.



You do know that the sacrificial meat should be split up into three:

1/3 for the poor and needy
1/3 for the relatives and friends
1/3 for the family. (which can be given to the poor and needy) 
OR all 100% to the poor. which is usually what I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Namr said:


> yep i visted that place many time quite a long ago


I am Sialkoti my naani maan was Kashmiri syed from srinagar and paternal side Arain (rattay) Sialkoti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> yep i visted that place many time quite a long ago


So can you please share about the real event. I heard many men volunteered to destroy enemy tanks and round about 50 were laid down under tanks with explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dear Guys keep visiting this thread until eid i enjoy it very much...



engineer saad said:


> So can you please share about the real event. I heard many men volunteered to destroy enemy tanks and round about 50 were laid down under tanks with explosives.


Yes it is true some army men along with volunteers strap anti tank mines and hide in aards (khtoon ko pani laganey wali choti choti naliyaan) when Indian tanks close enough they started to blowing them up like suicide attacks they / indian can't figure it out what happen and in panic they ran off leaving tanks behind one sikh tank commander saw this young men doing suicide sacrifice he left his tank yelling muslay pagal ho gey hien baghoo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

terry5 said:


> 1000 big macs mcdonalds can make from him .tasty tasty very very tasty



it's photo shopped Genius look at the front legs ... the front leg at the back is slimmer then all 3 LOL someone forgot to Photo shop that too LMAO



vsdoc said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So its not the elder male of the family who does the cutting?
> 
> I think that's the practice in India at least.
> 
> One of my tenants sends us a big _degchi_ of meat every year. The mrs gets grossed out and the dogs have a feast.  Haven't had the heart to tell the guy for fear he takes it wrong (religious angle).



It's the elderly male who just come to cut the neck of Sacrifice by saying takbeer rest of the things are up to butcher and many didn't even hire any butcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Dear Guys keep visiting this thread until eid i enjoy it very much...
> 
> 
> Yes it is true some army men along with volunteers strap anti tank mines and hide in aards (khtoon ko pani laganey wali choti choti naliyaan) when Indian tanks close enough they started to blowing them up like suicide attacks they / indian can't figure it out what happen and in panic they ran off leaving tanks behind one sikh tank commander saw this young men doing suicide sacrifice he left his tank yelling muslay pagal ho gey hien baghoo...


So how many of them sacrificed their lives and any availability of their names?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> So how many of them sacrificed their lives and any availability of their names?


i believe it is highly secretive matter no official confirmation or denial many nameless shaheed will not be named ever. i believe after 15 to 20 tanks Indian panicked.



Abu Namr said:


> i believe it is highly secretive matter no official confirmation or denial many nameless shaheed will not be named ever. i believe after 15 to 20 tanks Indian panicked.


Only one person still alive in Pusrur (Sialkot) claim he volunteered but refused because he is the only brother of five sisters. He retires as a headmaster of primary school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> i believe it is highly secretive matter no official confirmation or denial many nameless shaheed will not be named ever. i believe after 15 to 20 tanks Indian panicked.
> 
> 
> Only one person still alive in Pusrur (Sialkot) claim he volunteered but refused because he is the only brother of five sisters. He retires as a headmaster of primary school.


Our military have to disclose their names and sacrifices to motivate young generation.

@Muhammad Omar @fakhre mirpur @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Our military have to disclose their names and sacrifices to motivate young generation.


Yes but lot of other things arise with this Allah will reward those who sacrifice their lives of islam and Pakistan and you know the person who motivated them ? Gen. Tika Khan personally visit front line and shows pictures of partition to jawans and volunteers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

engineer saad said:


> Our military have to disclose their names and sacrifices to motivate young generation.
> 
> @Muhammad Omar @fakhre mirpur @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon



6 Million is the Price Tag Oh teri Kher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> 6 Million is the Price Tag Oh teri Kher


But he is not going to sale he will do Qurbani waooo hats off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Yes but lot of other things arise with this Allah will reward those who sacrifice their lives of islam and Pakistan and you know the person who motivated them ? Gen. Tika Khan personally visit front line and shows pictures of partition to jawans and volunteers.


Pictures of PArtition? What do you mean.
Gen Tika motivated them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Eid mubarak to all friends in advance i would be busy on those days family coming from uae so accept my apologies and eid mubarak to all PSF members and indian friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

How about this From Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Pictures of PArtition? What do you mean.
> Gen Tika motivated them?


Yes as per accounts Pictures of massacre by Hindus / Sikhs of Muslim children and women he said if they succeeded they will do the same thing to our women and children after this thousand of boys / men come forward but he chooses those unmarried and those who have many brothers.



Super Falcon said:


> Eid mubarak to all friends in advance i would be busy on those days family coming from uae so accept my apologies and eid mubarak to all PSF members and indian friends


Eid mubarak to you and your family bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mughal-Prince

I S I said:


> 2 years ago we got a khurrant bell. BC ko zanjeero main kaata tha.



 Yaar qurbani kay janwar ko gali tau na dey  Waisay tumhari baat say ehsaas ho raha hai bauhut hi pharo qism ka janwar ho ga  Mujhay bay sakhta hansi aa gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Yes as per accounts Pictures of massacre by Hindus / Sikhs of Muslim children and women he said if they succeeded they will do the same thing to our women and children after this thousand of boys / men come forward but he chooses those unmarried and those who have many brothers.
> 
> 
> Eid mubarak to you and your family bro


So the volunteers were both soldeirs and civilians am i right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> So the volunteers were both soldeirs and civilians am i right?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

My Cousin bought this (Karachi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> My Cousin bought this (Karachi)


nice monaa bull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

engineer saad said:


> What is your weight? 60 kg mine.


You are one kilo lighter than me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

fakhre mirpur said:


> You are one kilo lighter than me


Yaar kuch khaya piya karo beer sheer koi beef banana shake


----------



## Xenophon

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.


Ok . we dnt care . animals are here for us thats what i believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Xenophon
pls delete your post that person already disciplined by webmaster plssss

@Imran Khan 
where are u bro missing you here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xenophon

!eon said:


> Obviously not of this one
> 
> Because
> 
> This is bull


No it wasnt . look at there once again.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> My Cousin bought this (Karachi)


How much?


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Indus Falcon 
Kindly share some pleasant moments of eid ul adha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> @Xenophon
> pls delete your post that person already disciplined by webmaster plssss
> 
> @Imran Khan
> where are u bro missing you here


main 2kg gosht market se le ker uski kurbani wali eid manaoon ga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Imran Khan said:


> main 2kg gosht market se le ker uski kurbani wali eid manaoon ga


With scotch or beer


----------



## Xenophon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bull hai ab yeh na poochna circle me kya hai
> 
> View attachment 257353


Bhaijan lagta ha apney kbhi cow ni khareedi .. Ye cow ha bull ni .. Bull different hota..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> With scotch or beer


sada gosht or biryani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

h


Imran Khan said:


> sada gosht or biryani


hahaha


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indus Falcon said:


> How much?



77,000



Xenophon said:


> Bhaijan lagta ha apney kbhi cow ni khareedi .. Ye cow ha bull ni .. Bull different hota..



Janwer hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xenophon

engineer saad said:


> View attachment 257355
> 
> @Abu Namr @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos


16 Zil hajj Youm e Shahadat Hazrat Usman(r.a) .
1 muharram Youm e Shahadat Hazrat Umar (r.a).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abu Namr said:


> @Indus Falcon
> Kindly share some pleasant moments of eid ul adha



Which one:

1) Where my pompous neighbor bought a blind cow?
2) My cousin tied his goat on the roof, and the goat jumped on Eid day?
3) Or my wife's phoopo who got run down by a bull?
4) Or the one where I stole my cousins 4 goats when I was 16?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Imran Khan 
bhai i change my ID Varchave to Abu namr



Indus Falcon said:


> Which one:
> 
> 1) Where my pompous neighbor bought a blind cow?
> 2) My cousin tied his goat on the roof, and the goat jumped on Eid day?
> 3) Or my wife's phoopo who got run down by a bull?
> 4) Or the one where I stole my cousins 4 goats when I was 16?


1 and second one will be more interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xenophon

Winchester said:


> Do you guys book the qisai beforehand or just grab the first guys you see with knives after the Eid prayers like me


Stole some one else qasai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> 77,000


MashAllah, May Allah Almighty accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> 77,000


nice boht hi acha mashallah sahi soodha mara bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

Indus Falcon said:


> Which one:
> 
> 1) Where my pompous neighbor bought a blind cow?
> 2) My cousin tied his goat on the roof, and the goat jumped on Eid day?
> 3) Or my wife's phoopo who got run down by a bull?
> 4) Or the one where I stole my cousins 4 goats when I was 16?



And you forget that when your sheep ran away and you had been running behind her in streets all the eid day ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xenophon

.. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Muhammad Omar said:


> If someone gonna import these m sure he'll put a price tag of 100,000+  like they do for Australian cows which cost 300,000 - 500,000


is that in dollars or rupees


----------



## !eon

Xenophon said:


> No it wasnt . look at there once again.


Let him ask and keep trolls rolling 
I need proof have you any ?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Akheilos said:


> everyone can see who did the flame bait!
> 
> 
> go take your entitlement to indian forum @Slav Defence please take care of derailing troll
> 
> some people cant even watch their neighbour's happiness without dying inside


thats a bit harsh, dont you think?
that comment was neutral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Xenophon said:


> .. ..


Which city and how much?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

blue marlin said:


> is that in dollars or rupees



obvio Rupees... Pakistani Rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abu Namr said:


> @Imran Khan
> bhai i change my ID Varchave to Abu namr
> 
> 
> 1 and second one will be more interesting


My neighbor in Karachi was petty little man, the typical moon pay ram ram and baghal main choori. He bought a nice big cow for around 100k back in 2005. Next thing we know the cow bangs into his pride, his corolla, and puts a big dent on the door. Then the poor thing banged here, banged there and it turns out he got duped. The cow was blind.

My wife's phoopo. I still remember this like it was yesterday.
Well she is quite a character, like Phoopos usually are. This one fine summers day, we had gone over to her place, to see her husband, who wasn't well.

We had just parked the car, in Gulshan and I turned around to see her and some kids running. And I turned to my wife and said, "uff kiya dehsahat hai hamari", and she goes, "Aray bachaiyae oon koe". Next thing I know, phoopo falls and the bull runs over her, luckily (and unluckily for us), just her lower leg got trampled, and she lived. Seems some kids took the bull for a walk and lost control.

Eid is always interesting in Pakistan. Seriously miss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> 77,000


nice boht hi acha mashallah sahi soodha mara bhai


Indus Falcon said:


> My neighbor in Karachi was petty little man, the typical moon pay ram ram and baghal main choori. He bought a nice big cow for around 100k back in 2005. Next thing we know the cow bangs into his pride, his corolla, and puts a big dent on the door. Then the poor thing banged here, banged there and it turns out he got duped. The cow was blind.
> 
> My wife's phoopo. I till remember this like it was yesterday.
> Well she is quite a character, like Phoopos usually are. This one fine summers day, we had gone over to her place, to see her husband, who wasn't well.
> 
> We had just parked the car, in Gulshan and I turned around to see her and some kids running. And I turned to my wife and said, "uff kiya dehsahat hai hamari", and she goes, "Aray bachaiyae oon koe". Next thing I know, phoopo falls and the bull over ran her, luckily (and unluckily for us), just her lower leg got trampled, and she lived. Seems some kids took the bull for a walk and lost control.
> 
> Eid is always interesting in Pakistan. Seriously miss it.


actually these incidents and memorable never goes off from memory this time i will not in Pakistan will miss each and every thing.

@Imran Khan 
bhai share your memorable incidents here about eid ul adha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indus Falcon said:


> My neighbor in Karachi was petty little man, the typical moon pay ram ram and baghal main choori. He bought a nice big cow for around 100k back in 2005. Next thing we know the cow bangs into his pride, his corolla, and puts a big dent on the door. Then the poor thing banged here, banged there and it turns out he got duped. The cow was blind.
> 
> My wife's phoopo. I till remember this like it was yesterday.
> Well she is quite a character, like Phoopos usually are. This one fine summers day, we had gone over to her place, to see her husband, who wasn't well.
> 
> We had just parked the car, in Gulshan and I turned around to see her and some kids running. And I turned to my wife and said, "uff kiya dehsahat hai hamari", and she goes, "Aray bachaiyae oon koe". Next thing I know, phoopo falls and the bull over ran her, luckily (and unluckily for us), just her lower leg got trampled, and she lived. Seems some kids took the bull for a walk and lost control.
> 
> Eid is always interesting in Pakistan. Seriously miss it.









Dental Surgeons se Bach k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Imran Khan said:


> main 2kg gosht market se le ker uski kurbani wali eid manaoon ga



Bhai kisi cheez ko tau bukhsh dey 



Imran Khan said:


> sada gosht or biryani



Hope kay gosht thunda wala nahin ho ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mughal-Prince said:


> Bhai kisi cheez ko tau bukhsh dey
> 
> 
> 
> Hope kay gosht thunda wala nahin ho ga


ooh kiyaa baat hey thandaa ghosht mantoo yaad agaya wesy bhi suna hey manto per movie release hoi hey pakistan mien any one saw this

Ajj tou poori kheench jhaaon gha mazaa aa gyaa

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viper 94

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.


great 
and I don't approve of worshipping animals or consider them holy 
since I think it is primitive and since humans are not evolved to be herbivores

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## Blue Marlin

blue marlin said:


> is that in dollars or rupees


so for 500,000 rupees that would be about £3092.10 that expensive for an alpaca. how much can you get a cow for in pakistan?


----------



## pak-marine

haaaaaaaaaiiiiiii karachi bara yaad araha hai is waqt feeling home sick 

@Abu Namr bachpan yad dila diya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abu Namr said:


>


IT's a belgian blue if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mughal-Prince said:


> Bhai kisi cheez ko tau bukhsh dey
> 
> 
> 
> Hope kay gosht thunda wala nahin ho ga


nhi nhi her cheez try karoonga thanda garam narm sakht nya purana sab chalta hai



Abu Namr said:


> nice boht hi acha mashallah sahi soodha mara bhai
> 
> actually these incidents and memorable never goes off from memory this time i will not in Pakistan will miss each and every thing.
> 
> @Imran Khan
> bhai share your memorable incidents here about eid ul adha


i have forget all of my memories i drnk for forget  haan ye yaad hai her eid per pi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

Abu Namr said:


> Eid ul Adha Mubarak post your Qurbani (Animal) Pics...and memorable incidents.
> @WAJsal @fakhre mirpur @Imran Ali wrach @Slav Defence @engineer saad @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer



App ki Eid 9 dino phle he aa gai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

!eon said:


> And you forget that when your sheep ran away and you had been running behind her in streets all the eid day ?


Something similar, my uncles goat, and it took us about 15 mins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

blue marlin said:


> so for 500,000 rupees that would be about £3092.10 that expensive for an alpaca. how much can you get a cow for in pakistan?



a normal one 60k 70k 80k 90k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

blue marlin said:


> thats a bit harsh, dont you think?
> that comment was neutral


a man comes barging into a thread with the title qurbani animals pics....What was he expecting spaghetti and coffee? 

A clear attempt at trolling....



Indus Falcon said:


> "uff kiya dehsahat hai hamari", and she goes, "Aray bachaiyae oon koe". Next thing I know, phoopo falls and the bull runs over her, luckily (and unluckily for us), just her lower leg got trampled, and she lived. Seems some kids took the bull for a walk and lost control.





That was funny...Sorry to say...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Akheilos said:


> That was funny...Sorry to say...



It's very difficult to have respect for the in laws and their relatives. Sorry just being honest here. 

Why do you think this Qurabni, I may very well be the bakra?

My fellow comrades, In case I go missing after Eid, you know what happened. Begum kay hatoon shaheed hogya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Abu Namr said:


> i believe it is highly secretive matter no official confirmation or denial many nameless shaheed will not be named ever. i believe after 15 to 20 tanks Indian panicked.
> 
> 
> Only one person still alive in Pusrur (Sialkot) claim he volunteered but refused because he is the only brother of five sisters. He retires as a headmaster of primary school.


Oh kaka tuun wi pasrur da aen


----------



## Burhan Wani

fakhre mirpur said:


> You are one kilo lighter than me


Mein aur kam karne k mood mein hoon


----------



## Zibago

engineer saad said:


> Mein aur kam karne k mood mein hoon


Ghayab honay ka irada hay kia 



engineer saad said:


> Mein aur kam karne k mood mein hoon


Ghayab honay ka irada hay kia


----------



## Burhan Wani

fakhre mirpur said:


> Ghayab honay ka irada hay kia


Gosht aur charbi charh rahi hai,bhagne mein maza nae aata.


----------



## Zibago

engineer saad said:


> Gosht aur charbi charh rahi hai,bhagne mein maza nae aata.


You are 5-8 you are about my height and this is normal weight for this height


----------



## Super Falcon

Abu Namr said:


> Yes as per accounts Pictures of massacre by Hindus / Sikhs of Muslim children and women he said if they succeeded they will do the same thing to our women and children after this thousand of boys / men come forward but he chooses those unmarried and those who have many brothers.
> 
> 
> Eid mubarak to you and your family bro



Thank you sir so kind of you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

fakhre mirpur said:


> You are 5-8 you are about my height and this is normal weight for this height


Yes but i want to loose fat, i feel lazy with it.
.



Xenophon said:


> 16 Zil hajj Youm e Shahadat Hazrat Usman(r.a) .
> 1 muharram Youm e Shahadat Hazrat Umar (r.a).


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

So, Bull or Cow ? last chance, final exam 
@I S I @Xenophon @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon @Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

!eon said:


> So, Bull or Cow ? final chance
> @I S I @Xenophon @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon @Muhammad Omar


i think bull

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

!eon said:


> So, Bull or Cow ? last chance, final exam
> @I S I @Xenophon @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon @Muhammad Omar


Looks like a horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xenophon

RAMPAGE said:


> Which city and how much?


Karachi . 70k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

fakhre mirpur said:


> Anyone else do qurbani on their own?
> @engineer saad @WAJsal @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon


Not really, i am just a kid-for the love of...But where i come from my uncles or my cousins do it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xenophon

!eon said:


> So, Bull or Cow ? last chance, final exam
> @I S I @Xenophon @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon @Muhammad Omar


Definitely Bull . look the way he is looking at cameraman . its literally a "aik baap ka ha to idhar aa" look .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

!eon said:


> So, Bull or Cow ? last chance, final exam
> @I S I @Xenophon @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon @Muhammad Omar



Bull i don't see his Udder down there

And the pic is of Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bull i don't see his Udder down there
> 
> And the pic is of Islamabad


yes, from Isb and I think it's fresh one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

!eon said:


> yes, from Isb and I think it's fresh one.



yupe itne janwer nazar ni aarhy hain abhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zip

Indus Falcon said:


> You do know that the sacrificial meat should be split up into three:
> 
> 1/3 for the poor and needy
> 1/3 for the relatives and friends
> 1/3 for the family. (which can be given to the poor and needy)
> OR all 100% to the poor. which is usually what I do.


Any source in quraan ?


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## !eon

These two are beauty in their races. MashaAllah 








Abu Namr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

zip said:


> Any source in quraan ?



Yes My Friend there are many Hadith and Quranic Verses about Distribution of Meat and about Sacrifice of Animal.... One of the Best Quotes 
It is not their meat nor their blood that reaches Allah: it is your piety that reaches Him:He has thus made them subject to you that ye may glorify Allah for His guidance to you: and proclaim the Good News to all who do right.



Allah Says in the Holy Quran Chapter 37 Surah Saafaat verses 100-110:

*100*(Ibraheem (a.s.) prayed): "O my Lord! grant me a righteous (son)!"

*101*So We gave him the good news of a boy ready to suffer and forbear.

*102*Then when (the son, Ismail (a.s.)) reached (the age of) (serious) work with him he said: "O my son! I see in vision that I offer thee in sacrifice: now see what is thy view!"(Ismail (a.s.)) said: "O my father!Do as thou art commanded: thou will find me, if Allah so wills, one practicing Patience and Constancy!"

*103*So when they had both submitted their wills (to Allah) and He had laid Him prostrate on his forehead (for sacrifice)

*104*We called out to him "O Ibraheem!

*105*"Thou hast already fulfilled the vision!" thus indeed do We reward those who do right.

*106*For this was obviously a trial

*107And We ransomed him with a momentous sacrifice (or a ram):*

*108And We left (this blessing) for him among generations (to come) in later times:*

*109*"Peace and salutation to Ibraheem!"

*110*Thus indeed do We reward those who do right.



Allah Says in the Holy Quran Chapter 22 Surah Hajj verses 36-37:

*36*The sacrificial camels we have made for you as among the Symbols from Allah: in them is (much) good for you:then pronounce the name of Allah over them as they line up (for sacrifice):when they are down on their sides (after slaughter),*eat ye thereof,and feed such as (beg not,but) live in contentment,and such as beg with due humility:* thus have we made animals subject to you that ye may be grateful.

*37*It is not their meat nor their blood that reaches Allah: it is your piety that reaches Him:He has thus made them subject to you that ye may glorify Allah for His guidance to you: and proclaim the Good News to all who do right.


Sahih Al-Bukhari Hadith 7.476Narrated by Salama bin Al Aqua

The Prophet (saws) said: (Of the Sacrifice) eat of it,and feed of it to others,and store of it.


Fiqh-us-Sunnah Fiqh 5.115

A person offering a sacrifice may consume, without any restrictions, any amount of meat he may desire. He may likewise give away,or offer in charity any amount he may wish. Some scholars say that one may eat half,and give away the other half in charity,while others say that the meat be divided into three parts. Of these one may keep a part, distribute a part, and give in charity the third part.


If one wishes,one may eat all or part of it,or distribute all or part of it,or give to the poor all or part of it.There is absolutely no restriction on how much one should consume of the sacrificial meat, but it would be best to eat some oneself, distribute some,and give some to the poor and needy.


Allah Says in the Holy Quran Chapter 22 Surah Hajj verse 37:

*37*It is not their (the sacrificial animals) meat nor their blood that reaches Allah: it is your piety that reaches Him: He has thus made them subject to you that ye may glorify Allah for His guidance to you: and proclaim the good news to all who do right.

*Some More Commonly Asked Questions *

*How should the flesh of the sacrificed animals be used?*
The aim of slaughtering a sacrifice is to make blood flow for the sake of Allah. After it is flown, the sacrifice is valid but one of the wisdoms of sacrificing is to enable the poor to eat meat. It is necessary to realize it and to give away as much of the meat as possible. There is no definite criterion for it. A person should act in accordance with his conscience. 

*Can the animal to be sacrificed be donated as a whole?*
The animal to be sacrificed can be donated. It is permissible to slaughter the animal and then give it to one person, some people or to a charity organization. A person can give the money to someone and ask that person to slaughter the animal for him as a proxy. However, only donating the money of the animal to be sacrificed instead of slaughtering it cannot replace slaughtering a sacrifice. 

*Is it permissible to have an animal slaughtered by charity organizations by proxy?*
A person can certainly donate his sacrifice to institutions that he trusts and believes that carry out that duty properly and he can appoint them as proxy. However, it is necessary to know that sacrifice is a kind of worship. Therefore, one should be careful and make sure that the flesh of the sacrifice is used properly and without committing any sins.

*Is it permissible to appoint charity organizations as proxy to havea sacrifice of vow, aqiqah or thanks to be slaughtered? *
Yes, a person can donate his sacrifice to charity organizations that he is sure to fulfill that duty properly; he can appoint them as proxy. 

*Is it permissible to sell the flesh and hide of the sacrificed animal?*
It is not permissible to sellthe flesh and hide of the sacrificed animal by its owner and to pay the butcher through them. As a matter of fact, Hazrat Prophet said, "The sacrifice of the person who sells its hide is not valid." If the flesh or hide of the sacrificed animal is sold or if they are given to the butcher as the fee of slaughtering the animal, then their equivalent has to be given to the poor as sadaqah. However, the flesh and hide of the sacrificed animal can be given to the butcher so long as it has not been laid as a condition beforehand. 

A person can have his sacrifice slaughtered by proxy through a foundation or institution set up by Muslims and have the flesh distributed to the poor Muslims; if the flesh cannot be distributed to the poor Muslims partially or wholly, it is permissible to sell the flesh and then distribute the money to the poor.

*What should a person who did not slaughter a sacrifice due to disregard?*
A person who fails to slaughter a sacrifice due to disregard, etc although he is obliged to needs to give the equivalent of the money to the poor, repent and ask Allah for forgiveness. 

*Is it necessary for a man to slaughter a sacrifice for his wife?*
In the religion of Islam, the property of the individual is valid; therefore, whoever is rich, whether the husband or the wife, has to slaughter a sacrifice. If the rich person wants, he can slaughter a sacrifice for his wife and children, too. 


*Distribution of the Meat*

If an animal is sacrificed by more than one person, like cow or camel, its meat should be distributed equally among its owners by weighing the meat strictly and not at random or by mere guess. Even if all the partners agree on its distribution without weighing, it is still not permissible according to _shari'ah_.

However, if the actual weighing is not practicable due to some reason, and all the partners agree to distribute the meat without weighing, distribution by guess can be done with the condition that each share necessarily contains either a leg of the animal or some quantity of its liver.

Although the person offering a _Qurbani _can keep all its meat for his own use, yet, it is preferable to distribute one-third among the poor, another one-third among his relatives and then, keep the rest for his personal consumption.

All parts of the sacrificed animal can be used for personal benefit, but none can be sold, nor can be given to the butcher as a part of his wages. If somebody has _sold _the meat of the _Qurbani _or its skin, he must give the accrued price as _sadaqah _to a poor man who can receive _Zakah._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Salik

I read the sacrified animal would give ride to its owner to cross Pul Siraat easily.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Salik said:


> I read the sacrified animal would give ride to its owner to cross Pul Siraat easily.


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

My mom who is a retired teacher, loves this thread, I have a feeling she will be kicking me out of PDF and taking over my account!





Salik said:


> I read the sacrified animal would give ride to its owner to cross Pul Siraat easily.


Yes. And how fast, will depend on your sincerity (khuloos), and intention (niyah). Not on how much money you spent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell hound

fakhre mirpur said:


> You are one kilo lighter than me


main samjhta tha kay siraf main hi itna ptla hon yahan to meray jasay or bhi kafi bhai hain my weight is 56 kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

!eon said:


> So, Bull or Cow ? last chance, final exam
> @I S I @Xenophon @Abu Namr @Indus Falcon @Muhammad Omar


Bull, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yes My Friend there are many Hadith and Quranic Verses about Distribution of Meat and about Sacrifice of Animal.... One of the Best Quotes
> It is not their meat nor their blood that reaches Allah: it is your piety that reaches Him:He has thus made them subject to you that ye may glorify Allah for His guidance to you: and proclaim the Good News to all who do right.
> 
> 
> 
> Allah Says in the Holy Quran Chapter 37 Surah Saafaat verses 100-110:
> 
> *100*(Ibraheem (a.s.) prayed): "O my Lord! grant me a righteous (son)!"
> 
> *101*So We gave him the good news of a boy ready to suffer and forbear.
> 
> *102*Then when (the son, Ismail (a.s.)) reached (the age of) (serious) work with him he said: "O my son! I see in vision that I offer thee in sacrifice: now see what is thy view!"(Ismail (a.s.)) said: "O my father!Do as thou art commanded: thou will find me, if Allah so wills, one practicing Patience and Constancy!"
> 
> *103*So when they had both submitted their wills (to Allah) and He had laid Him prostrate on his forehead (for sacrifice)
> 
> *104*We called out to him "O Ibraheem!
> 
> *105*"Thou hast already fulfilled the vision!" thus indeed do We reward those who do right.
> 
> *106*For this was obviously a trial
> 
> *107And We ransomed him with a momentous sacrifice (or a ram):*
> 
> *108And We left (this blessing) for him among generations (to come) in later times:*
> 
> *109*"Peace and salutation to Ibraheem!"
> 
> *110*Thus indeed do We reward those who do right.
> 
> 
> 
> Allah Says in the Holy Quran Chapter 22 Surah Hajj verses 36-37:
> 
> *36*The sacrificial camels we have made for you as among the Symbols from Allah: in them is (much) good for you:then pronounce the name of Allah over them as they line up (for sacrifice):when they are down on their sides (after slaughter),*eat ye thereof,and feed such as (beg not,but) live in contentment,and such as beg with due humility:* thus have we made animals subject to you that ye may be grateful.
> 
> *37*It is not their meat nor their blood that reaches Allah: it is your piety that reaches Him:He has thus made them subject to you that ye may glorify Allah for His guidance to you: and proclaim the Good News to all who do right.
> 
> 
> Sahih Al-Bukhari Hadith 7.476Narrated by Salama bin Al Aqua
> 
> The Prophet (saws) said: (Of the Sacrifice) eat of it,and feed of it to others,and store of it.
> 
> 
> Fiqh-us-Sunnah Fiqh 5.115
> 
> A person offering a sacrifice may consume, without any restrictions, any amount of meat he may desire. He may likewise give away,or offer in charity any amount he may wish. Some scholars say that one may eat half,and give away the other half in charity,while others say that the meat be divided into three parts. Of these one may keep a part, distribute a part, and give in charity the third part.
> 
> 
> If one wishes,one may eat all or part of it,or distribute all or part of it,or give to the poor all or part of it.There is absolutely no restriction on how much one should consume of the sacrificial meat, but it would be best to eat some oneself, distribute some,and give some to the poor and needy.
> 
> 
> Allah Says in the Holy Quran Chapter 22 Surah Hajj verse 37:
> 
> *37*It is not their (the sacrificial animals) meat nor their blood that reaches Allah: it is your piety that reaches Him: He has thus made them subject to you that ye may glorify Allah for His guidance to you: and proclaim the good news to all who do right.
> 
> *Some More Commonly Asked Questions *
> 
> *How should the flesh of the sacrificed animals be used?*
> The aim of slaughtering a sacrifice is to make blood flow for the sake of Allah. After it is flown, the sacrifice is valid but one of the wisdoms of sacrificing is to enable the poor to eat meat. It is necessary to realize it and to give away as much of the meat as possible. There is no definite criterion for it. A person should act in accordance with his conscience.
> 
> *Can the animal to be sacrificed be donated as a whole?*
> The animal to be sacrificed can be donated. It is permissible to slaughter the animal and then give it to one person, some people or to a charity organization. A person can give the money to someone and ask that person to slaughter the animal for him as a proxy. However, only donating the money of the animal to be sacrificed instead of slaughtering it cannot replace slaughtering a sacrifice.
> 
> *Is it permissible to have an animal slaughtered by charity organizations by proxy?*
> A person can certainly donate his sacrifice to institutions that he trusts and believes that carry out that duty properly and he can appoint them as proxy. However, it is necessary to know that sacrifice is a kind of worship. Therefore, one should be careful and make sure that the flesh of the sacrifice is used properly and without committing any sins.
> 
> *Is it permissible to appoint charity organizations as proxy to havea sacrifice of vow, aqiqah or thanks to be slaughtered? *
> Yes, a person can donate his sacrifice to charity organizations that he is sure to fulfill that duty properly; he can appoint them as proxy.
> 
> *Is it permissible to sell the flesh and hide of the sacrificed animal?*
> It is not permissible to sellthe flesh and hide of the sacrificed animal by its owner and to pay the butcher through them. As a matter of fact, Hazrat Prophet said, "The sacrifice of the person who sells its hide is not valid." If the flesh or hide of the sacrificed animal is sold or if they are given to the butcher as the fee of slaughtering the animal, then their equivalent has to be given to the poor as sadaqah. However, the flesh and hide of the sacrificed animal can be given to the butcher so long as it has not been laid as a condition beforehand.
> 
> A person can have his sacrifice slaughtered by proxy through a foundation or institution set up by Muslims and have the flesh distributed to the poor Muslims; if the flesh cannot be distributed to the poor Muslims partially or wholly, it is permissible to sell the flesh and then distribute the money to the poor.
> 
> *What should a person who did not slaughter a sacrifice due to disregard?*
> A person who fails to slaughter a sacrifice due to disregard, etc although he is obliged to needs to give the equivalent of the money to the poor, repent and ask Allah for forgiveness.
> 
> *Is it necessary for a man to slaughter a sacrifice for his wife?*
> In the religion of Islam, the property of the individual is valid; therefore, whoever is rich, whether the husband or the wife, has to slaughter a sacrifice. If the rich person wants, he can slaughter a sacrifice for his wife and children, too.
> 
> 
> *Distribution of the Meat*
> 
> If an animal is sacrificed by more than one person, like cow or camel, its meat should be distributed equally among its owners by weighing the meat strictly and not at random or by mere guess. Even if all the partners agree on its distribution without weighing, it is still not permissible according to _shari'ah_.
> 
> However, if the actual weighing is not practicable due to some reason, and all the partners agree to distribute the meat without weighing, distribution by guess can be done with the condition that each share necessarily contains either a leg of the animal or some quantity of its liver.
> 
> Although the person offering a _Qurbani _can keep all its meat for his own use, yet, it is preferable to distribute one-third among the poor, another one-third among his relatives and then, keep the rest for his personal consumption.
> 
> All parts of the sacrificed animal can be used for personal benefit, but none can be sold, nor can be given to the butcher as a part of his wages. If somebody has _sold _the meat of the _Qurbani _or its skin, he must give the accrued price as _sadaqah _to a poor man who can receive _Zakah._


Very good post, You deserve a +ve rating on this one for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Indus Falcon said:


> Very good post, You deserve a +ve rating on this one for sure.



Sifarish hojai Fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Abu Namr said:


>



Katrina Kaif of goat world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

Indus Falcon said:


> My mom who is a retired teacher, loves this thread, I have a feeling she will be kicking me out of PDF and taking over my account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And how fast, will depend on your sincerity (khuloos), and intention (niyah). Not on how much money you spent.


Assalam O Alaikum Anti ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BORN TO BE REAL



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sifarish hojai Fr


Nahi. No sifarish. You deserve it.

I remember a saying of Hazrat Ali R.A. :

"When you help someone, Thank him.
You made his world, but HE made your hereafter"

roughly translated



I S I said:


> Assalam O Alaikum Anti ji.



Yaar I left my laptop open, the screen saver didn't kick in. She saw pics of cows and went through the whole thread..

Now she wants to go to Karchi for eid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salik

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.



In some civilizations humen were sacrificed in the name of God. 

Critically thinking i would also disapprove this act of Muslims sacrificing animals if its meat was thrown in some well or ocean. But it is used to feed the hungry, poor and everyone. This festival brings complete economic package:

"The economy of Eid-ul-Azha, an Islamic festival, commemorating the sacrifice of prophet Ibrahim, seems to be the most dynamic of
all other celebrations in generating business and temporary employment. The
quantum of economy estimated at around Rs90 billion, is stated
to be at least 20 per cent bigger than that of Eid-ul-Fitr. This is
despite the fact that the total number of people who shop are
less as compared to Eid-ul-Fitr.
The estimate (beside other random estimates) is based on
the study of Dr Syed Waqar Hussain of the Institute of Management Sciences Peshawar, titled 'Poverty alleviation the redistribution impact of the practice of animal sacrifice on
rural economy'. According to the study “.the total number of animals slaughtered in 2007-08 Eid-ul-Azha was 5.5 million
heads. The total value of these animals at the prevalent market
price amounted to Rs80 billion”.

On Eid-ul-Fitr, the key beneficiary of spurt in spending are urban traders and producers of consumer items. On Eid-ul-Azha, however, it is the rural Pakistan
that raises sacrificial animals and receives the major chunk of the spending.

An informal survey of markets in Karachi and input from Dawn correspondents in other cities revealed that family spending is focused on Qurbani, unlike Eid- ul-Fitr when the major chunk of shopping is on dresses, shoes, jewellery and other personal affects."

One thing to be remembered is that Muslims slaughter animals in the name of God, Whether it is eid festival or any other ocassion like marriage, hoteling or daily cooking at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Indus Falcon said:


> Nahi. No sifarish. You deserve it.
> 
> I remember a saying of Hazrat Ali R.A. :
> 
> "When you help someone, Thank him.
> You made his world, but HE made your hereafter"
> 
> roughly translated
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar I left my laptop open, the screen saver didn't kick in. She saw pics of cows and went through the whole thread..
> 
> Now she wants to go to Karchi for eid.


Lol bhai aadhi raat ko laptop yaad se band kar ke soya karo.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> My mom who is a retired teacher, loves this thread, I have a feeling she will be kicking me out of PDF and taking over my account!


Super mom. 







Hell hound said:


> main samjhta tha kay siraf main hi itna ptla hon yahan to meray jasay or bhi kafi bhai hain my weight is 56 kg.


 Hugs. Huge one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salik

Last year i saw two tharki bakras making lines on boys


----------



## Burhan Wani

Salik said:


> Last year i saw two tharki bakras making lines on boys



But how?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

engineer saad said:


> But how?



just imagine


----------



## Burhan Wani

Muhammad Omar said:


> just imagine






Check at 0:22.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Knight Rider

Gamer-X said:


>


----------



## bdslph

pls dont upload the cow pics mother india will be pissed its coming from them


----------



## Salik

engineer saad said:


> But how?



Like how they react seeing a goat, half tongue out, some foot work and touching. Only that they didn't jump.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Salik said:


> Like how they react seeing a goat, helf tongue out, some foot work and touching. Only that they didn't jump.



@Muhammad Omar


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Perfect for hathi boti , tandoori


----------



## Moon

Guys, no Qurbani from me this year .
Dad not in country, for a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Meap said:


> Guys, no Qurbani from me this year .
> Dad not in country, for a month.



Ask him to send money and call a butcher for the Qurbani... What's big deal n that?



engineer saad said:


> Check at 0:22.





0:22 was hell funny


----------



## Moon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Ask him to send money and call a butcher for the Qurbani... What's big deal n that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:22 was hell funny



Errr, no animal, and I'm not going to bakra mandi to buy an animal.


----------



## Salik

engineer saad said:


> @Muhammad Omar



What's confusion? Then there's typical sound of alpha male bakra. We call it 'aaner bakra'.


----------



## Knight Rider

engineer saad said:


> Check at 0:22.


Pure Gold 0.22


----------



## Muhammad Omar

engineer saad said:


> @Muhammad Omar



@Salik 

When the Goat feels horny he just Show his teeth and starts walking toward A$$ to smell it .... Gandi batein band krdo ab tum loog 








Mr.Meap said:


> Errr, no animal, and I'm not going to bakra mandi to buy an animal.



Ask your Uncle Cousin Etc etc


----------



## Burhan Wani

Mr.Meap said:


> Guys, no Qurbani from me this year .
> Dad not in country, for a month.


lale meri taraf aaa ja.
Apna bahi hai tu.


----------



## Moon

Muhammad Omar said:


> @Salik
> 
> When the Goat feels horny he just Show his teeth and starts walking toward A$$ to smell it .... Gandi batein band krdo ab tum loog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your Uncle Cousin Etc etc



Uncles live out of country, no cousins in country, Nana is chilling in Swat and Dada is out of country. I'll just donate money.




engineer saad said:


> lale meri taraf aaa ja.
> Apna bahi hai tu.


I'm gonna hibernate during Eid.


----------



## Salik

bdslph said:


> pls dont upload the cow pics mother india will be pissed its coming from them



As long as human is the most intelligent creature in the world, it'll hunt other creatures, of course for food not for fun. One thing will be taken care that the hunted/slaughtered creature isn't in danger of extinction.

If anyone has emotional or religious attachment with such creatures, he's free to do so.



Muhammad Omar said:


> @Salik
> 
> When the Goat feels horny he just Show his teeth and starts walking toward A$$ to smell it .... Gandi batein band krdo ab tum loog



Sir some male goats are full time horny as i have mentioned we call them 'aaner bakras'. They show their affection towards their owner as if the owner is a goat. This behaviour was towards boys particularly that i observed. Sorry for off topic but concept must be clear lol.

Why don't senior people join and share their experience. @MastanKhan @syedali73 sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Muhammad Omar @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @Abu Namr @Imran Khan @Akheilos @Indus Falcon @Salik @Mr.Meap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

eid per ab kharcha hota hai bhut yaar yaad mat dilao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Imran Khan said:


> eid per ab kharcha hota hai bhut yaar yaad mat dilao


Konsa ?

@vsdoc 
app yahan hien kuch post ker dyen yaa bas jasoosi kerney aye hien

Iss dafa bachiyaa hi lonbgha Abu G ko bhol diya hey sirf bachiyaa he is insisting aik bachiya (virgin cow) 2 lailey (bakrey we call lailey in punjabi) but i insist bachiya 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Konsa ?
> 
> @vsdoc
> app yahan hien kuch post ker dyen yaa bas jasoosi kerney aye hien
> 
> Iss dafa bachiyaa hi lonbgha Abu G ko bhol diya hey sirf bachiyaa he is insisting aik bachiya (virgin cow) 2 lailey (bakrey we call lailey in punjabi) but i insist bachiya 2


Dil mein churian chal rahin hon gi iski.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

@vsdoc
kiya app yahaan kiyaa kr rehey hien
kuch post ker do ua bas jassoosi karo gey



Abu Namr said:


> @vsdoc
> kiya app yahaan kiyaa kr rehey hien
> kuch post ker do ua bas jassoosi karo gey


Allah ki qasam Allah ki ijazat hoi tu 2 2 zabah honghi apney hatoun se karoun gha aor video post it here


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Konsa ?
> 
> @vsdoc
> app yahan hien kuch post ker dyen yaa bas jasoosi kerney aye hien
> 
> Iss dafa bachiyaa hi lonbgha Abu G ko bhol diya hey sirf bachiyaa he is insisting aik bachiya (virgin cow) 2 lailey (bakrey we call lailey in punjabi) but i insist bachiya 2


Picture zaroor upload karna 3 dimensional honi chaein,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Namr said:


> @vsdoc
> kiya app yahaan kiyaa kr rehey hien
> kuch post ker do ua bas jassoosi karo gey
> 
> 
> Allah ki qasam Allah ki ijazat hoi tu 2 2 zabah honghi apney hatoun se karoun gha aor video post it here


Mujhe boht Taro aya howa hey zara kr k aoon


----------



## Burhan Wani

Imran Khan said:


> eid per ab kharcha hota hai bhut yaar yaad mat dilao


Quetta se lei aate hain janwar.
Kilo ke hisaab se toal kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Saad bhai app b qurbani ki video orr pic share kerna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Namr said:


> @vsdoc
> app yahan hien kuch post ker dyen yaa bas jasoosi kerney aye hien



I am admiring the animals. Some of them are magnificent. 






Varasyu. A spotless white bull. All Zoroastrians Atash Behrams have one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> Saad bhai app b qurbani ki video orr pic share kerna


Mein to bechain hoon.
DSLR ready hai bilkul 6th September ki tarah ki picture upload karooon ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Quetta se lei aate hain janwar.
> Kilo ke hisaab se toal kar.


Vulture is still there gathering proofs for jeejha g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xenophon

Mr.Meap said:


> Errr, no animal, and I'm not going to bakra mandi to buy an animal.


Chuii muiii larka


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> Quetta se lei aate hain janwar.
> Kilo ke hisaab se toal kar.


Vulture is still there gathering proofs for jeejha g


vsdoc said:


> I am admiring the animals. Some of them are magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varasyu. A spotless white bull. All Zoroastrians Atash Behrams have one.


nice trap buddy nice really nice bull keep posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

vsdoc said:


> I am admiring the animals. Some of them are magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varasyu. A spotless white bull. All Zoroastrians Atash Behrams have one.


Please tell me only cow is holy for your religion or both cow and bull?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

engineer saad said:


> Quetta se lei aate hain janwar.
> Kilo ke hisaab se toal kar.


quetta ki distillery achi nhi hai muree ki theek hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Namr said:


> Vulture is still there gathering proofs for jeejha g
> 
> nice trap buddy nice really nice bull keep posting



Mind telling me how old you are?

I heard the kid (engineer) calling you a senior.

How senior?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Pls nobody post anything wrong vultures are here to troll and close the thread after calling jeejha g plss keep this thread untill we post Qurbani vids and pics
@engineer saad


----------



## vsdoc

engineer saad said:


> Please tell me only cow is holy for your religion or both cow and bull?



I'm not really sure.

The Bull is special.

As it was for the ancient Indus Valley Civilization as well (to which your side claims ancestry from .... which of course is bull, pardon the pun).


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> Konsa ?
> 
> @vsdoc
> app yahan hien kuch post ker dyen yaa bas jasoosi kerney aye hien
> 
> Iss dafa bachiyaa hi lonbgha Abu G ko bhol diya hey sirf bachiyaa he is insisting aik bachiya (virgin cow) 2 lailey (bakrey we call lailey in punjabi) but i insist bachiya 2


bewi bachoo ka yaar


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Imran Khan 
Eid per qurbani then shaam ko tkey aor kinoo ka juice waa kiyaa baat hey specially beef steaks taza taza

@engineer saad 
plsss don't reply plssssssssssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> @Imran Khan
> Eid per qurbani then shaam ko tkey aor kinoo ka juice waa kiyaa baat hey specially beef steaks taza taza
> 
> @engineer saad
> plsss don't reply plssssssssssssssssssssssss


saman poora ker beta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Imran Khan said:


> saman poora ker beta


ajj mera bhi order hey na aya tou kal lene jaon gha yahaan tu room delivery hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

We are trying to buy a cow but no luck so far...

It's very expensive this year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> ajj mera bhi order hey na aya tou kal lene jaon gha yahaan tu room delivery hey


yaar jaldi lety hain saman itna late karo gay to nhi milta ya acha nhi milta



Aether said:


> We are trying to buy a cow but no luck so far...
> 
> It's very expensive this year...


london main ya pakistan main ?


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Imran Khan @engineer saad @fakhre mirpur 
i like this one but cost more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Aether said:


> We are trying to buy a cow but no luck so far...
> 
> It's very expensive this year...


Try to visit village area i am sure you will find better animal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Imran Khan @engineer saad @fakhre mirpur
i like this one but cost more







Imran Khan said:


> yaar jaldi lety hain saman itna late karo gay to nhi milta ya acha nhi milta
> 
> 
> london main ya pakistan main ?


me in Dubai yaar liya tha pehley hi pee gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> @Imran Khan @engineer saad @fakhre mirpur
> i like this one but cost more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in Dubai yaar liya tha pehley hi pee gya


aysy to hamary gaoon main bhut hain .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> @Imran Khan @engineer saad @fakhre mirpur
> i like this one but cost more


MAshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Imran Khan said:


> aysy to hamary gaoon main bhut hain .


kintney mien milta hey

@Imran Khan 
wesy eid ka kiya stock kiya hey

abhi qurbani hoi nahien vultures mandalna shoroun ho gey





Kiya baat hey bhai waoooo

@Imran Khan @engineer saad 
Lailoon ki kim kurdashiyaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> @Imran Khan @engineer saad
> Lailoon ki *kim kurdashiyaan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> Lailoon ki *kim kurdashiyaan*






Lol hogya yeh to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> london main ya pakistan main ?


Pakistan...



engineer saad said:


> Try to visit village area i am sure you will find better animal.


We tried one village but no luck so far..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Aether said:


> Pakistan...
> 
> 
> We tried one village but no luck so far..


If you are near Sahiwal then you have good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Aether said:


> We tried one village but no luck so far..


Which one?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Vulture vulture shoo shooo





John Rock





Arnold





mola jatt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

yaar this one is awsoom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Aether said:


> We are trying to buy a cow but no luck so far...
> 
> It's very expensive this year...


City? My budget is 90-95k this year. Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Reverse Thinker said:


> i want to slaughter this cow
> View attachment 257854
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257861


plss delete the posts plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Maarkhoor

RAMPAGE said:


> City? My budget is 90-95k this year. Lets see.


mill jaye gha 2 din pehley no prices are sky high

@Reverse Thinker 
pls bro apni post delete ker do plssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Abu Namr said:


> mill jaye gha 2 din pehley no prices are sky high
> 
> @Reverse Thinker
> pls bro apni post delete ker do plssss


2 din pehle hi lena hai.


----------



## Maarkhoor

sultan from bahawalpur price 3 miilon pkr





kala from lahore 5 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Masha Allah Masha Allah Nice Pics @Abu Namr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

RAMPAGE said:


> 2 din pehle hi lena hai.


mere abu ajj gey they nahien mila unko bhi yehi bola bachoun k khylney k liye aik bakra subha ley ayen gey he done the deal u can't believe 30000 mien acha hey kal pic post karoun gha




















last year mandi bahwaldin 25 lakhs sold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Islamabad me Phada bn gya hai beoparion or CDA me ... CDA wale keh rhy I-10 se janwer le k I-12 jao wo mana kr rhy CDA ne Container laga k rasty band krdiye Ta k loog I-10 Jaien hi na Khareedne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

chitra qeemat i million sold



Muhammad Omar said:


> Islamabad me Phada bn gya hai beoparion or CDA me ... CDA wale keh rhy I-10 se janwer le k I-12 jao wo mana kr rhy CDA ne Container laga k rasty band krdiye Ta k loog I-10 Jaien hi na Khareedne


shit man that was ridiculous










last year sold 7 lakh











yaar camel kitney mien milta hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

engineer saad said:


> Which one?


There is no village near Kunjah, Gujrat District called Chakori Bakhoo

Google Maps

One of my cousin's worker hails from this village.. Last time my brother told me that he got a very good deal and most people agreed that he saved around 50,000 rupees... This year the same guy phoned us but we were too lazy to visit his village until he sold it... He always keep only one cow for sale and he had sold it after about 1 month's wait. He showed us another cow but that was also sold before we reached there...

There was one good deal which I was insisting my brother to go for it when two good sized cow were being sold for 160,000 rupees final price and I was of opinion to give one to Uncle and keep the other one... but then upon further consideration my uncle's son (cousin) liked another cow and he purchased that... as that was also very cheap

Today we liked 3 cows... 1 he is asking for 200,000 and we offered 125,000 --- other he is asking for 200,000 and we offered 115,000 and the deal is still under negotation as plan to go there again tomorrow inshallah... third one also 190,000 and I think that is probably worth only 100,000.

The cow my cousin bought was offered at 135,000 but he managed to buy it for 87,500 rupees only.. I think that was a cheap deal and the salesman was literally tired of selling it and wanted to go back home as he claimed he had sold every single cow except the last one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

@GreenFalcon 
bhai app aaye kuch share kijye whats your plane for qurbani






A great tip always bargain don't give up strong will take the animal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Namr said:


> @GreenFalcon
> bhai app aaye kuch share kijye whats your plane for qurbani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great tip always bargain don't give up strong will take the animal


I am planning on going to a live poultry farm in New Jeresey for the weekend to see If I can get a decent Bakra...Qurbani in New York this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

GreenFalcon said:


> I am planning on going to a live poultry farm in New Jeresey for the weekend to see If I can get a decent Bakra...Qurbani in New York this year


Poultry farm and bakra ?






Eid se do dinn pehlay hi sahi mandi laghtii hey





Last year no 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Namr said:


> Poultry farm and bakra ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eid se do dinn pehlay hi sahi mandi laghtii hey


lol Yeah... Yahan poultry farm se hi milte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

chitra from multan last years

Post your desirable Qurbani janwar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

RAMPAGE said:


> City? My budget is 90-95k this year. Lets see.


our ideal budget is near that range too... but sometimes you feel like you got a good deal so the budget can be raised a little bit on demand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Namr said:


> kintney mien milta hey
> 
> @Imran Khan
> wesy eid ka kiya stock kiya hey
> 
> abhi qurbani hoi nahien vultures mandalna shoroun ho gey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiya baat hey bhai waoooo
> 
> @Imran Khan @engineer saad
> Lailoon ki kim kurdashiyaan


kim ke neechy bhi dekho latakta hoa maal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Aether said:


> our ideal budget is near that range too... but sometimes you feel like you got a good deal so the budget can be raised a little bit on demand


Alwayzzzz



Imran Khan said:


> kim ke neechy bhi dekho latakta hoa maal


Hybrid lolssssssssssssss











Vulture shoo shoo

Sultan of Sahiwal





@Imran Khan 
Naqsaan ho gaya sala sara sama ghir k toot gaya beh gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reverse Thinker

Any census data available how many million cows slaughtered accross the country on every Eid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Reverse Thinker said:


> Any census data available how many million cows slaughtered accross the country on every Eid?


search kerna padey gha probably kahien read kiya tha about 10 million alone in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## coffee_cup

Abu Namr said:


> Vulture vulture shoo shooo
> ...



I guess you are addressing those lame vultures who are trying their level best to some how claim the inheritance of Indus Valley Civilization. Right? 

Losers, 


The Bull is huge btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

coffee_cup said:


> I guess you are addressing those lame vultures who are trying their level best to some how claim the inheritance of Indus Valley Civilization. Right?
> 
> Losers,
> 
> 
> The Bull is huge btw.


u zerood that vulture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Man what a beauty Masha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> Man what a beauty Masha Allah


But millions in cost



Imran Khan said:


> kim ke neechy bhi dekho latakta hoa maal


Yek kim lailustaan hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reverse Thinker

i am in between to select which fashionable.... both pretty well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Abu Namr said:


> ...
> 
> A great tip always bargain don't give up strong will take the animal



Like if the owner asks for Rs. 50,000, start with 50, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Reverse Thinker said:


> i am in between to select which fashionable.... both pretty well


waoo mutly color dumbey plus chotay oonth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Abu Namr said:


> u zerood that vulture



I know these, man. 

There are quite a few of those here on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> waoo mutly color dumbey plus chotay oonth



oonth ni Lama hai yeh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> oonth ni Lama hai yeh


yea we should try some of those...they give fur which can be used to make clothes! I bought a scarf once from Llma fur cost me something like 35-40 euros...It wasnt even that big but pretty warm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon

Aether said:


> There is no village near Kunjah, Gujrat District called Chakori Bakhoo
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> One of my cousin's worker hails from this village.. Last time my brother told me that he got a very good deal and most people agreed that he saved around 50,000 rupees... This year the same guy phoned us but we were too lazy to visit his village until he sold it... He always keep only one cow for sale and he had sold it after about 1 month's wait. He showed us another cow but that was also sold before we reached there...
> 
> There was one good deal which I was insisting my brother to go for it when two good sized cow were being sold for 160,000 rupees final price and I was of opinion to give one to Uncle and keep the other one... but then upon further consideration my uncle's son (cousin) liked another cow and he purchased that... as that was also very cheap
> 
> Today we liked 3 cows... 1 he is asking for 200,000 and we offered 125,000 --- other he is asking for 200,000 and we offered 115,000 and the deal is still under negotation as plan to go there again tomorrow inshallah... third one also 190,000 and I think that is probably worth only 100,000.
> 
> The cow my cousin bought was offered at 135,000 but he managed to buy it for 87,500 rupees only.. I think that was a cheap deal and the salesman was literally tired of selling it and wanted to go back home as he claimed he had sold every single cow except the last one.


The one your cousin bought for 87,500, any idea on how much it weighs. Last year we bought one for only 43,000 rs believe it or not. I posted the pic on the first page of this thread. After the qurbani, we weighed the meat, it was 129kgs which is not bad for the prcie we paid. Livestock in our is very cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper 94

did anyone else notice how quickly the gadhi being gay discussion was removed


----------



## Dubious

Viper 94 said:


> did anyone else notice how quickly the gadhi being gay discussion was removed


stick to topic bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Abu Namr said:


> waoo mutly color dumbey plus chotay oonth


 @ chotay oonth... Shukar hai ap ne dumboon ko multicolor choozay nehi keh diya  just kiddinnngg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

GreenFalcon said:


> The one your cousin bought for 87,500, any idea on how much it weighs. Last year we bought one for only 43,000 rs believe it or not. I posted the pic on the first page of this thread. After the qurbani, we weighed the meat, it was 129kgs which is not bad for the prcie we paid. Livestock in our is very cheap.


I think it would produce about 180 kilograms of meat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

Aether said:


> I think it would produce about 180 kilograms of meat


Nice... he got a very good deal then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

bhai apney apney bakrey post karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Imran Khan said:


> kim ke neechy bhi dekho latakta hoa maal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salik

@Abu Namr mods will take care of vulturs

Here is thread for you khul ke bolo

whats your 'fav drink'


----------



## Maarkhoor

@engineer saad @fakhre mirpur @Imran Khan @Indus Falcon @GreenFalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Abu Namr @Imran Khan @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Muhammad Omar @Salik @Aether @WAJsal @Indus Falcon
Guys it was a huge loss today but don't loose heart. We are proud on our martyred brothers, the main reason for today's attack was to destroy peace in our country and celebrations of Eid ul Azha. I know this eid will be very difficult for us to celebrate. Our enemy choose this occasion to decrease our moral, answer them with courage and prove yourself to be *"Hum ZInda Qoum hain".*
As you know EId ul Azha is a memory of great sacrifice. We liberated our country with sacrifices and we are sacrificing lives of our brothers to protect our freedom. We know our enemy and who was against Eid ul Azha and all this..
So I will celebrate this Eid with pride and Zeal to answer enemies of Pakistan.



Enjoy this video and prepare your self for Beef party..






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=694169374031832

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Namr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

vsdoc said:


>



What if i tell you it's Photo Shop.... 

See the front 2 legs difference you can find it easily... some one forgot to photo shop that leg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

with grace of Allah All-mighty, we have finally bought a cow. May Allah accept our good intentions for sacrifice

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Aether said:


> with grace of Allah All-mighty, we have finally bought a cow. May Allah accept our good intentions for sacrifice



Masha Allah.... Beautiful..... How much you pay for this Bull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Aether said:


> with grace of Allah All-mighty, we have finally bought a cow. May Allah accept our good intentions for sacrifice


It's a bull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Muhammad Omar said:


> Masha Allah.... Beautiful..... How much you pay for this Bull


140,000 rupees...

I think we still got it cheaper as the cow is quite bigger than its price in my opinion



engineer saad said:


> It's a bull.


lol its just slightly bigger in size...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Aether said:


> lol its just slightly bigger in size...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

engineer saad said:


>


No idea why you want to suicide... It's an animal for sacrifice... unless you want to say that you can't sacrifice it... I don't understand why you are getting angry...

I have very little knowledge about animals as my family is responsible for sacrifice of animal each year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Aether said:


> No idea why you want to suicide... It's an animal for sacrifice... unless you want to say that you can't sacrifice it... I don't understand why you are getting angry...
> 
> I have very little knowledge about animals as my family is responsible for sacrifice of animal each year


I am not angry sir, i was expecting a cow when you shared your deal.
But it was a huge surprise for me when you posted a picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

BORN TO BE REAL said:


> View attachment 257745



MashAllah how much was this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153539568856421







Gamer-X said:


>







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477738235862849

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## war&peace

My family and all friends will be doing cows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

WebMaster said:


> MashAllah how much was this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFalcon

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153539568856421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477738235862849

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Akheilos said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477738235862849


Anday se nikalte saath hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866727166692504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153539568856421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477738235862849


This is called marshal breed 





Itna sa bhi 30000 ka hey khad ho gyi





150000 ki jodhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

ھاھاھا چھوٹے بچوں نے اس کا جاپانی بنا ڈالا یار




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=998691543508089

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## coffee_cup

Aether said:


> with grace of Allah All-mighty, we have finally bought a cow. May Allah accept our good intentions for sacrifice



Masha Allah, very nice cow you have.

Are you going to slaughter it yourself?

Or will someone else do that?



Abu Namr said:


>



Masha Allah, bohat pyari gaaye hay. For Gaaye-Eid!

@Abu Namr you have to make sure that you keep the meat away from vultures. They come in every shape and form!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saima naaz

nice post but i want to say that just upload real pic to your animal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

saima naaz said:


> nice post but i want to say that just upload real pic to your animal



Then may be you can start with yours.

Are you going to slaughter a cow as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Namr said:


>


----------



## SirHatesALot

RIP to all animals.


----------



## Maarkhoor

@engineer saad 
Saad bhai sab net se pic upload ker rehy hien koi khud bhi lega...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Abu Namr said:


> @engineer saad
> Saad bhai sab net se pic upload ker rehy hien koi khud bhi lega...


Time nikaal kar jata hoon mandi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Abu Namr 
*It’s no surprise sighting sacrificial animals across every nook and corner when the Eid-ul-Adha is approaching near, but some cattle are so massive in size that immediately catch your gaze. 
*
A number of mighty cows are brought from Sindh and Punjab to the main cattle market in Karachi, which mostly become cynosure for visitors rather than attracting potential buyers in no time.

Have a look at some large bulls and cows at different farms and cattle markets. Some fellows may find the extraordinary size of these bulls as frightening, but that’s another beautiful side of this creation of God.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Abu Namr @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Shamain @Color_Less_Sky
My friend's Bull
101000 Rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I bought A bull today.... in 50 K pics Subha Insha Allah....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Shamain @Color_Less_Sky
> My friend's Bull
> 10100 Rupees.
> 
> View attachment 258868
> View attachment 258869


mano its a yaaah baby deal fix it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Shamain @Color_Less_Sky
> My friend's Bull
> 10100 Rupees.
> 
> View attachment 258868
> View attachment 258869



10100 Rupees? 1 0 kha gai?


----------



## jaunty

Are these huge bulls on steroid or something? 

I wonder how would they taste!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

jaunty said:


> Are these huge bulls on steroid or something?
> 
> I wonder how would they taste!



just like all other taste....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

SirHatesALot said:


> RIP to all animals.


I can almost smell the kaleji,tikkas and beef biryani now time to get our knives and cleavers sharpened 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ap nay churian teez karwa leen ?
@engineer saad @WAJsal



engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Shamain @Color_Less_Sky
> My friend's Bull
> 10100 Rupees.
> 
> View attachment 258868
> View attachment 258869


echara loota gaya its not more than 70k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

jaunty said:


> Are these huge bulls on steroid or something?
> 
> I wonder how would they taste!


selective breeding in most cases in some cases the breed really is just big sized ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Muhammad Omar said:


> 10100 Rupees? 1 0 kha gai?


Sorry AIk laakh aik Hazaar.
101,000 



Abu Namr said:


> mano its a yaaah baby deal fix it


Sorry yaar 101,000 ka hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

engineer saad said:


> Sorry AIk laakh aik Hazaar.
> 101,000
> 
> 
> Sorry yaar 101,000 ka hai.


Damn and here I was like 10,100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

fakhre mirpur said:


> I can almost smell the kaleji,tikkas and beef biryani now time to get our knives and cleavers sharpened
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ap nay churian teez karwa leen ?
> @engineer saad @WAJsal
> k


Akkhri din karwaun ga, nae bhi loon ga, aur pics bhi daalon ga.



Akheilos said:


> Damn and here I was like 10,100


Actually i missed one zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

engineer saad said:


> Akkhri din karwaun ga, nae bhi loon ga, aur pics bhi daalon ga.
> 
> 
> Actually i missed one zero.


Ham akhri din ya eid kqy din janwar pain gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

fakhre mirpur said:


> Ham akhri din ya eid kqy din janwar lain gay


kider se?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

engineer saad said:


> kider se?


I10 mandi

Or we could also go to Mirpur for eid aik do din mein clear hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Shamain @Color_Less_Sky
> My friend's Bull
> 101000 Rupees.
> 
> View attachment 258868
> View attachment 258869



MASHALLAH its a beautiful animal, kitnay mun ka ho ga? Phir keemat ka audit kary gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Color_Less_Sky said:


> MASHALLAH its a beautiful animal, kitnay mun ka ho ga? Phir keemat ka audit kary gay.


Ziada se ziada 160 Kgs,kam se kam 120 Kgs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

jaunty said:


> Are these huge bulls on steroid or something?
> 
> I wonder how would they taste!


Very tasty...no not at all they are genuine pure breed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Abu Namr said:


> Very tasty...no not at all they are genuine pure breed



Wouldn't mind a t-bone steak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

engineer saad said:


> Ziada se ziada 160 Kgs,kam se kam 120 Kgs.



Phir kuch ziada nahi pay kar diay?


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Namr said:


> Very tasty...no not at all they are genuine pure breed



But if you keep eating them, how will you get more pure breeds?

You will get ..... in-breeds.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Phir kuch ziada nahi pay kar diay?


Aisa hi hei,khoobsurti ke paise hain.


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=856254054492429




@Abu Namr @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Shamain @Indus Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Red eye Bakra (Gulabi kamori)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India wale bechare Vege BURGER kha rahain hain aj kal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................................
*Beautiful Cow Mandi 2015 Pakistan*





* Beautiful Cow Mandi 2015 Pakistan *




















.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salik

Once we bought a she-goat, it was very big in size and we were happy that we made a good deal. Brought it home and thought to keep it for further breeding because of its size. Then we observed its actions were more like of a he-goat. We were surprized what was going on and showed it to a cattle dealer. He told that it was a transgender. Our condition was qabil e deed. Anyway we did the Qurbani and hoped it was accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

vsdoc said:


> But if you keep eating them, how will you get more pure breeds?
> 
> You will get ..... in-breeds.



Since India is one of the major exporter of beef (hypocricy, I know), most of India has got are .... in-breeds.

Right?


----------



## karakoram

Yummy


----------



## Usama78

dravidianhero said:


> I don't approve sacrificing animals in the name of God..it looks primitive and barbaric to me.


Since you are a non-muslim. I'll just try to put up some logic.
As per islam, sacrifice is only of halal animals, that is, animals wer are normally allowed to eat.
Recommended way of Qurbani is;
Make 3 parts of it, keep one for yourself, one for relatives/neighbours and one for poor and needy.
Now, if there is a one specific day when you cut an animal and use it all for food, distribute it among so many people including those who cant afford it otherwise. I guess its a very good thing. 
Reduces gap between poor rich. 
Bring closer one to their relatives. 
Can lead to unity among a community or a people...
and so on...
Doing it in the name a god is just a specified way of doing it. Has to do with our beliefs. By the way, as for where I live, we even distribute the meat among non-muslims... Doing it in the name of God is just to make sure that the intention of sacrifice is not to show off. Else, those who are very rich would just sacrifice to many, not needed animals which will obviously be not right. So, it can be concluded that doing it in the name of God makes sure people do not compete among each which can lead to other problems too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................



....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

coffee_cup said:


> Since India is one of the major exporter of beef (hypocricy, I know), most of India has got are .... in-breeds.
> 
> Right?



We are the leading exporter of carabeef. Which is buffalo meat. Water buffalo. The black cow looking thing. _Bhains_, if that makes it easier for you to understand?

Back on topic, bullocks and oxen are castrated bulls. They grow larger and stronger (and less temperamental and aggressive). Slaughtering them therefore is not going to make a difference to the gene pool.

But if you start slaughtering bulls, soon aside from artificial insemination and restrictive bloodlines (in-breeding), you will not have enough bulls to cover all cows adequately.

Hence my question.


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vsdoc

Akheilos said:


>



Are kids allowed to watch the sacrifice? The actual cutting?

Beyond what age is it allowed?


----------



## I S I

I got one. Will post pics later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> .........................................................................................................
> *Beautiful Cow Mandi 2015 Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Beautiful Cow Mandi 2015 Pakistan *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........



Quality of meat product is rising in Pakistan these cattle are top class must make some awesome Tandoori meals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdoc

vsdoc said:


> Are kids allowed to watch the sacrifice? The actual cutting?
> 
> Beyond what age is it allowed?



@Abu Namr ?


----------



## Bang Galore

vsdoc said:


> Are kids allowed to watch the sacrifice? The actual cutting?
> 
> Beyond what age is it allowed?



Don't think there is an age bar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Quality of meat product is rising in Pakistan these cattle are top class must make some awesome Tandoori meals


There is a bit of research being done esp related to breeding.....not enough but significant enough....Though selective breeding has been going on way before it was brought into research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The boy is my nephew

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## coffee_cup

vsdoc said:


> We are the leading exporter of carabeef. Which is buffalo meat. Water buffalo. The black cow looking thing. _Bhains_, if that makes it easier for you to understand?
> 
> Back on topic, bullocks and oxen are castrated bulls. They grow larger and stronger (and less temperamental and aggressive). Slaughtering them therefore is not going to make a difference to the gene pool.
> 
> But if you start slaughtering bulls, soon aside from artificial insemination and restrictive bloodlines (in-breeding), you will not have enough bulls to cover all cows adequately.
> 
> Hence my question.



I think you should stick to the topic of this thread and share any pictures of your cows that you or your neighbors want to slaughter this Eid. 

Why Cow is considered holy and Buffalo not, I don't want to get into that discussion. Both provide us with milk (Buffalo milk is preferred in the sub-continent). So I don't want to understand the logic behind allowing this gentle beast to be slaughtered but cows not.

And similarly, why artificial insemination is preferred world wide for dairy farms etc and its benefits, is a topic for another thread.


----------



## vsdoc

coffee_cup said:


> I think you should stick to the topic of this thread and share any pictures of your cows that you or your neighbors want to slaughter this Eid.
> 
> Why Cow is considered holy and Buffalo not, I don't want to get into that discussion. Both provide us with milk (Buffalo milk is preferred in the sub-continent). So I don't want to understand the logic behind allowing this gentle beast to be slaughtered but cows not.
> 
> And similarly, why artificial insemination is preferred world wide for dairy farms etc and its benefits, is a topic for another thread.



I appreciate the change in the tone and tenor of your posts.

A welcome move up the ladder.


----------



## coffee_cup

Color_Less_Sky said:


> I thought Muslims lived in India too? Anyways it is lot better than what children are seeing in this pic



Graphic man, graphic.

Please remove!


----------



## I.R.A

vsdoc said:


> The disturbing and graphic visuals have been reported.



Sometimes I doubt if you are a Parsi or a baniya, may be living amongst them made you one 

@SarthakGanguly So don't act naive and try to promote something, not everyone is an idiot Sarthak, he should know it he is already 45 or something. Anyhow long time no see, good for us.


----------



## vsdoc

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Sometimes I doubt if you are a Parsi or a baniya, may be living amongst them made you one
> 
> @SarthakGanguly So don't act naive and try to promote something, not everyone is an idiot Sarthak, he should know it he is already 45 or something. Anyhow long time no see, good for us.



Why would you doubt whether I am a Parsi? Is my word not good enough for you?

I have never personally seen this qurbani thing. Only seen the end result (the degchi of raw meat).

So my question was a valid one, without prejudice.

Btw, what are those huge eared goats called?


----------



## I.R.A

coffee_cup said:


> Graphic man, graphic.
> 
> Please remove!



Okay I won't remove the first one, the second one I will. My apologies for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

WAJsal said:


> Generally there are no restrictions. Everyone is allowed to watch, which is wrong. Kids should not see such scenes.



I wholeheartedly agree with you.

Among Parsis, kids are not even taken to funerals till well into their teens.


----------



## coffee_cup

vsdoc said:


> I appreciate the change in the tone and tenor of your posts.
> 
> A welcome move up the ladder.



Then show the appreciation by sticking to the topic.

Why trying to derail the thread and making it controversial with "between-the-lines" slanders? If you don't like the thread for whatever reason, feel free not to read it.

Don't try to act over-smart, there are dozens others on this forum who are far superior in logic and intelligence. Don't like the thread, don't read it. And we both know, that you hate this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

coffee_cup said:


> Then show the appreciation by sticking to the topic.
> 
> Why trying to derail the thread and making it controversial with "between-the-lines" slanders? If you don't like the thread for whatever reason, feel free not to read it.
> 
> Don't try to act over-smart, there are dozens others on this forum who are far superior in logic and intelligence. Don't like the thread, don't read it. And we both know, that you hate this thread!



Do you resent an Indian participating in your religious thread?

Especially when they are being civil and asking questions, even contributing (I posted the photo of the Varasyu earlier).


----------



## I.R.A

vsdoc said:


> Why would you doubt whether I am a Parsi? Is my word not good enough for you?
> 
> I have never personally seen this qurbani thing. Only seen the end result (the degchi of raw meat).
> 
> So my question was a valid one, without prejudice.
> 
> Btw, what are those huge eared goats called?



A man who is 45 years and lives in a country that has millions of Muslims, who had Muslim childhood friends, come on doc once in a blue moon? even if you don't want to observe it you do it out of curiosity I would have.

Which huge ears goats?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

I am not in Pakistan; 

But, I must say, there is nothing as tasty as the above spring lamb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Color_Less_Sky said:


> A man who is 45 years and lives in a country that has millions of Muslims, who had Muslim childhood friends, come on doc once in a blue moon? even if you don't want to observe it you do it out of curiosity I would have.
> 
> Which huge ears goats?



Imran my friend, I swear I have never once seen a qurbani. Does that satisfy you?

And my Muslim friends not once invited me to witness it either.

Its not the "done" thing here. You will have to take that at face value.

The goat with Zarvan's cute nephew?


----------



## coffee_cup

vsdoc said:


> Do you resent an Indian participating in your religious thread?
> 
> Especially when they are being civil and asking questions, even contributing (I posted the photo of the Varasyu earlier).



I'll re-post what I wrote earlier, with parts highlighted and made bold so that you could read them better in second attempt:



> *Then show the appreciation by sticking to the topic.*
> 
> *Why trying to derail the thread and making it controversial with "between-the-lines" slanders?* If you don't like the thread for whatever reason, feel free not to read it.
> 
> Don't try to act over-smart, there are dozens others on this forum who are far superior in logic and intelligence. Don't like the thread, don't read it. And we both know, that you hate this thread!


----------



## I.R.A

vsdoc said:


> Imran my friend, I swear I have never once seen a qurbani. Does that satisfy you?
> 
> And my Muslim friends not once invited me to witness it either.
> 
> Its not the "done" thing here. You will have to take that at face value.
> 
> The goat with Zarvan's cute nephew?



Okay, then see one this time?

I don't know the exact desi name for that lamb or sheep.


----------



## vsdoc

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Okay, then see one this time?



Errr .... no thank you.

I prefer my meat pre-slaughtered, skinned and cleaned.


----------



## coffee_cup

Color_Less_Sky said:


> A man who is 45 years and lives in a country that has millions of Muslims, who had Muslim childhood friends, come on doc once in a blue moon? even if you don't want to observe it you do it out of curiosity I would have.
> 
> ...



And you believe everything others write in online forums.

Especially those with a verified history of trolling?


----------



## vsdoc

@Color_Less_Sky @coffee_cup @Abu Namr 

My mind goes back to my college days.

We were pretty smashed (a cocktail of a lot of stuff .....) and there was this party in the hostel.

Suddenly loud banging on the door. Things are thrown out the window, frantic fanning of the air, etc. The door opened, thinking its the wardy.

Turn out 4 of our guys super excited, breathless. One a Nepal Army guy studying in our college. A commando, a mad drinker, gem of a guy, and a crazy lethal fighter. Carrying a bleating goat over his shoulders! lol

Guys psyched. Apparently they have stolen the goat from someone's farm on the way to a famous hill and party spot.

That night the Nepali guy cut the goat and a large group of guys had a bbq party.

A lot of them were there when it was cut. Not me.

Happy days.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

vsdoc said:


> @Color_Less_Sky @coffee_cup @Abu Namr
> 
> My mind goes back to my college days.
> 
> We were pretty smashed (a cocktail of a lot of stuff .....) and there was this party in the hostel.
> 
> Suddenly loud banging on the door. Things are thrown out the window, frantic fanning of the air, etc. The door opened, thinking its the wardy.
> 
> Turn out 4 of our guys super excited, breathless. One a Nepal Army guy studying in our college. A commando, a mad drinker, gem of a guy, and a crazy lethal fighter. Carrying a bleating goat over his shoulders! lol
> 
> Guys psyched. Apparently they have stolen the goat from someone's farm on the way to a famous hill and party spot.
> 
> That night the Nepali guy cut the goat and a large group of guys had a bbq party.
> 
> A lot of them were there when it was cut. Not me.
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Its mostly teenage boys who are interested to watch how an animal is slaughtered or cut. And they should watch it too, because its not the animal itself that is halal for us, its the Islamic practice of cutting it that makes it halal, and there are well defined rules for it. So don't worry nothing involves barbaric or animal rights violation and a person who is unkind and brutal is treated at the spot, that is what I have witnessed so far in my life. I hope this satisfies your question and concern.



coffee_cup said:


> And you believe everything others write in online forums.
> 
> Especially those with a verified history of trolling?



Hmmmmm the online me yes it does. The real me well does not have time to think about it when engaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Its mostly teenage boys who are interested to watch how an animal is slaughtered or cut. And they should watch it too, because its not the animal itself that is halal for us, its the Islamic practice of cutting it that makes it halal, and there are well defined rules for it. So don't worry nothing involves barbaric or animal rights violation and a person who is unkind and brutal is treated at the spot, that is what I have witnessed so far in my life. I hope this satisfies your question and concern.



My original question was about kids watching or being allowed to watch. Which came from the previous cartoon posted by a member. 

Bang Galore and Wajsal have answered that satisfactorily, but thanks for contributing as well.


----------



## Dubious

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 259492
> 
> View attachment 259495
> 
> The boy is my nephew


This time, we got 2 sheep too



Sinnerman108 said:


> I am not in Pakistan;
> 
> But, I must say, there is nothing as tasty as the above spring lamb.


  pala bacha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Akheilos said:


> This time, we got 2 sheep too
> 
> 
> pala bacha



Kha ke check karo.

Tasty Lamb !


----------



## Maarkhoor

coffee_cup said:


> Graphic man, graphic.
> 
> Please remove!


@Color_Less_Sky 
pls delete you post plsssss



Color_Less_Sky said:


> Okay, then see one this time?
> 
> I don't know the exact desi name for that lamb or sheep.


In Punjabi we call lamb male Pidoo if they have horns then meyndaa


----------



## Dubious

Sinnerman108 said:


> Kha ke check karo.
> 
> Tasty Lamb !


I dont eat lamb much....they look like cute furs of cotton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Color_Less_Sky the choice of your picture was shocking
please never ever post such pictures 
against anyone.. no matter how much you have been "wronged"

this is request to everyone please avoid that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Color_Less_Sky the choice of your picture was shocking
> please never ever post such pictures
> against anyone.. no matter how much you have been "wronged"
> 
> this is request to everyone please avoid that



Roger boss, honestly speaking I personally did not find it that disturbing, dehati admi ho iss liay shayad mizaj zara mizaj alag hay. But I am once again sorry to everyone for that pic, will take care in future.



Abu Namr said:


> @Color_Less_Sky
> pls delete you post plsssss
> 
> 
> In Punjabi we call lamb male Pidoo if they have horns then meyndaa



Okay let me check if it is not already deleted.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Roger boss, honestly speaking I personally did not find it that disturbing, dehati admi ho iss liay shayad mizaj zara mizaj alag hay. But I am once again sorry to everyone for that pic, will take care in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let me check if it is not already deleted.


drinking blood from the severed neck of an animal is normal for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Irfan Baloch said:


> drinking blood from the severed neck of an animal is normal for you?



Not normal but if I would see someone doing it I won't puke I mean or it won't have that much adverse effect on me, I don't know why but I won't lie that pic did not disturb me. As long as it was goat or an animal that he was holding. Irfan Sb asal may hmary dehat may jahan say may ho wahan hum bachpan may buzurg logo ko apny samny faut hotay aur apni akhri sansy laity dekhty bary huy hain, aik fautgi kay sath juray baki awamil maslan gusal aur miyat ka lehad may utarna, phir zibah karny jaisy amal jaisy qurbani bhi khud he logo ka mil jul k karna aur murghia bhi khud he zibah karna, aur phir apny paltoo kuttay jo kissi ko kat kay baowly ho jay unhay apny buzurgo k hatho goli lagty dekhna, bohat say awamil aisay hain jo dehatio ko thora sakht tabiat ka bana daity hain, to aisa kafi had tak mumkin hai kay bohat c chezay jo aik normal tehzeebyafta admi ko preshan ya udas kar day aik dehati un ka asar utna na lay. May asar lainy ka tazkira kar raha tha jinab, iss amal ko appreciate nahi kar raha tha.


----------



## Zibago

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Roger boss, honestly speaking I personally did not find it that disturbing, dehati admi ho iss liay shayad mizaj zara mizaj alag hay. But I am once again sorry to everyone for that pic, will take care in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let me check if it is not already deleted.


Me too but I am an islooite I use to share qurbani videos on youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Akheilos said:


> I dont eat lamb much....they look like cute furs of cotton


what about chicken?
at one point they look cute and like this 





and then in less than a year they are then this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salik

vsdoc said:


> My original question was about kids watching or being allowed to watch. Which came from the previous cartoon posted by a member.
> 
> Bang Galore and Wajsal have answered that satisfactorily, but thanks for contributing as well.



No one stopped us from watching, only that we ran away out of fear. Even i remember when my nunni was cut. We Muslims have different concept of cut, to the extent that we sacrifice one of our body parts in childhood. Pure submission to God. It can be named as essential cuts, both, animal's and that one.

There was a programme on NatGeo about Hajj 'The Essential Journey'. It is 'The Essential Cut'. 

No child can beat us in that. Would be interesting what you think about it, being a doc and otherwise.


----------



## Dubious

Blue Marlin said:


> what about chicken?
> at one point they look cute and like this
> View attachment 259564
> 
> 
> and then in less than a year they are then this
> View attachment 259565


ok but we wait for it to grow up naaa....lambs are still small

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Akheilos said:


> ok but we wait for it to grow up naaa....lambs are still small


lamb chops a delicasy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Abu Namr said:


> lamb chops a delicasy


I know and I cant enjoy them coz I see cute lambs hoping about


----------



## Blue Marlin

Akheilos said:


> ok but we wait for it to grow up naaa....lambs are still small


mmm true. but i set aside emotions with food. you see a cute lamb, i see keema

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Eid-ul-Adha Mubarak to all my PDF brothers, sisters and friends, remember me and Pakistan in your prayers. 

P.S. Try not to over eat this Eid...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Aaj Peshawar me Eid hai kya?


----------



## Salik

@vsdoc i expected your reply sir. I was talking about circumcision


----------



## vsdoc

Salik said:


> @vsdoc i expected your reply sir. I was talking about circumcision



On a kurbani thread?

As it is some of your compatriots are unhappy with my presence here .....

Is Eid today or tomorrow?

Eid Mubarak to @Abu Namr @coffee_cup @Color_Less_Sky @Akheilos and others here.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

vsdoc said:


> On a kurbani thread?
> 
> As it is some of your compatriots are unhappy with my presence here .....
> 
> Is Eid today or tomorrow?
> 
> Eid Mubarak to @Abu Namr @coffee_cup @Color_Less_Sky @Akheilos and others here.



In Pakistan it's Tomorrow... But Gulf Countries USA Canada Europe and Australia it's today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Going to post soon. My cow is coming from firm outside Dhaka. I hope it's reach by afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> Aaj Peshawar me Eid hai kya?


UAE aor Gulf mien hey since staying there celeberating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Muhammad Omar said:


> In Pakistan it's Tomorrow... But Gulf Countries USA Canada Europe and Australia it's today



Thanks bro and wishing you and everyone else Eid Mubarak.

In India too my Muslim friends inform me it is tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abu Namr said:


> UAE aor Gulf mien hey since staying there celeberating



Oh Eid Mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salik

vsdoc said:


> On a kurbani thread?
> 
> As it is some of your compatriots are unhappy with my presence here .....
> 
> Is Eid today or tomorrow?
> 
> Eid Mubarak to @Abu Namr @coffee_cup @Color_Less_Sky @Akheilos and others here.



Circumcision was very much relevant that's why i brough it here.

Circumcision is sunnah
Kurbani is sunnah

Circumcision is sacrifice of body part
Kurbani is sacrifice of a living being

As you asked sir whether children watch the actual act of slaughtering (cutting) or not. In circumcision children experience the cutting. Some are elder enough to remember it.


----------



## vsdoc

Salik said:


> Circumcision was very much relevant that's why i brough it here.
> 
> Circumcision is sunnah
> Kurbani is sunnah
> 
> Circumcision is sacrifice of body part
> Kurbani is sacrifice of a living being
> 
> As you asked sir whether children watch the actual act of slaughtering (cutting) or not. In circumcision children experience the cutting. Some are elder enough to remember it.



Not to stretch a point, do pardon the painful pun, but your prepuce is hardly a body part.

Most self-respecting high society women (Hindu or Parsi or Muslim or Christian) loose more from their necks and under their chins than that. Among other places. At least once in their lifetimes.

Mr Jaitley and Mr Gadkari lost more skin than 50 pious Muslims by that analogy.

As I said, I'm not a religious man.

I was merely here for the magnificent bulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## darksider

ajj yaha eid hey.



Akheilos said:


>


sister eid al adha hey

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bongbang

For Eid tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

bongbang said:


> For Eid tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 259856


nice man waooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Abu Namr said:


> nice man waooo


Qurbani ki video aor pics upoload kerna


----------



## Salik

Abu Namr said:


> lamb chops a delicasy



Delicasy is separate thing, it must be at least one year old for a jaiz kurbani.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Salik said:


> Delicasy is separate thing, it must be at least one year old for a jaiz kurbani.


bro desi bakra should be one year old for qurbani while Dundha sheep 6 month enough as per Islamic rulings


----------



## Salik

Abu Namr said:


> bro desi bakra should be one year old for qurbani while Dundha sheep 6 month enough as per Islamic rulings



6 month is allowed if it looks of one year from distance otherwise certainly not.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Salik said:


> 6 month is allowed if it looks of one year from distance otherwise certainly not.


----------



## Salik

Abu Namr said:


>



There's little bit technicality.

"A camel has to be 5 years old, a cow 2 years old, a male or female goat, lamb &sheep has to be at least 1 year old. If the age of the animal is less, the Qurbani is not permissible. If the age of the animal exceeds the required age of sacrifice then not only it will be permissible, it is even better. If a lamb, or a ewe's young (female sheep's young) is very healthy at the age of six months that by looking at it from a distance it looks to be a year old then it can be used for Qurbani. (dur-e-Mukhtaar, V9, P33, Dar-ul-Ma'rifa, Beirut) However, keep in mind that the Qurbani of a six months old lamb is certainly not universal in its permissibility. It is important that it is tall and healthy and that from a distance it assumes to be to a year old. If a six month old lamb or a ewe's young, (even if it is just a single day less than a year) does not assume to be a year old from at a distance, its Qurbani will not be counted."


----------



## Muhammad Omar

She is in Relationsheep

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Muhammad Omar said:


> She is in Relationsheep


She will be widow today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Yeh check kro.....   kese li Qaim Ali Shah ki  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077273355617710

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

darksider said:


> sister eid al adha hey


Oh I didnt realize 



Muhammad Omar said:


> Yeh check kro.....   kese li Qaim Ali Shah ki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077273355617710


Damn he didnt get attacked nor got heartattack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Check this





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=496306543865334

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=496306543865334


Damn the cattle was attacking only 1 man wonder what he did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Alhumdullilah, a lot of us have done qurbani, or will do InshaAllah. I got a call today morning, from a close relative in Pakistan , who told me about a village in Azad Kashmir, where nobody will be doing qurbani in the entire village! Alhumdullilah the call came at the right time, and proper action was taken. But that got me thinking. 

Do think about those families that have kids but can't afford an animal. 

Do think about donating a live goat, or a lamb to a needy family, so their kids can also enjoy the joys of doing qurbani, like our kids can, Alhumdullilah.

If you cannot do this year, then at least plan & save up for next year. If your intentions are sincere, Allah will make a way for you to carry out your sincere intention.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> Alhumdullilah, a lot of us have done qurbani, or will do InshaAllah. I got a call today morning, from a close relative in Pakistan , who told me about a village in Azad Kashmir, where nobody will be doing qurbani in the entire village! Alhumdullilah the call came at the right time, and proper action was taken. But that got me thinking.
> 
> Do think about those families that have kids but can't afford an animal.
> 
> Do think about donating a live goat, or a lamb to a needy family, so their kids can also enjoy the joys of doing qurbani, like our kids can, Alhumdullilah.
> 
> If you cannot do this year, then at least plan & save up for next year. If your intentions are sincere, Allah will make a way for you to carry out your sincere intention.
> 
> Best Regards


Name of villlage?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

engineer saad said:


> Name of villlage?


I honestly don't know. I was too emotional to ask for more details. I couldn't believe that not a single qurbani in the whole village. Alhumdullialh two cows were arranged.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## Secret Service

Muhammad Omar said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=496306543865334


oh my word


----------



## coffee_cup

vsdoc said:


> ...
> Eid Mubarak to @Abu Namr @coffee_cup @Color_Less_Sky @Akheilos and others here.



Thanks.

@ Rest: 
Eid Mubarak to everyone, 



Akheilos said:


>



Eid-ul-Adha, not Eid-ul-Fitr, 

And Eid Mubarak to you as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I S I

I S I said:


> I got one. Will post pics later.


sorry guys, got no time for pics this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

I S I said:


> sorry guys, got no time for pics this time.


koi baat nahien bro aik doo din baad ker deyna same herei will post pics after getting some free time needed edit some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

My Qurbani Animal Pics.... 

Brown one was of 60k and black one was of 65k

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

Muhammad Omar said:


> My Qurbani Animal Pics....
> 
> Brown one was of 60k and black one was of 65k
> 
> 
> View attachment 260059
> View attachment 260060
> View attachment 260061
> View attachment 260062


Very beautiful animals...mashallah allah pak apki qurbani manzoor farmaye ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salik

vsdoc said:


> Not to stretch a point, do pardon the painful pun, but your prepuce is hardly a body part.
> 
> Most self-respecting high society women (Hindu or Parsi or Muslim or Christian) loose more from their necks and under their chins than that. Among other places. At least once in their lifetimes.
> 
> Mr Jaitley and Mr Gadkari lost more skin than 50 pious Muslims by that analogy.
> 
> As I said, I'm not a religious man.
> 
> I was merely here for the magnificent bulls.



You're welcome sir to celebrate eid with us. If you were here i would send you bowl of meat, cooked or uncooked whatever you like.

Meat means protein, i could send alternate form of protein.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Abu Namr said:


> koi baat nahien bro aik doo din baad ker deyna same herei will post pics after getting some free time needed edit some.


bro i mean, i didn't captured pics this time due to short time & done the qurbani today morning. anyways, it was same to same like previous year, in color/size & a gaae too;p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

A bull can make sound like camel and donkey 






A bull want to be qurban must watch video
@WAJsal @Slav Defence @fakhre mirpur @engineer saad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maazrah

Gamer-X said:


>


lol nice


----------



## atatwolf

Cows look different in Pakistan. Must be a different breed.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Eid Mubark To all Members..
@Akheilos @Slav Defence @syedali73 @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

قناص said:


> Eid Mubark To all Members..
> @Akheilos @Slav Defence @syedali73 @Windjammer


Eid Mubarak to you too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Awesome post

keep it up


----------



## Ind4Ever

Gamer-X said:


>


Budget kurbani hey kya 

Am still waiting for kurbani no PDF member want to give me  @Imran Khan @Irfan Baloch 



Ind4Ever said:


> Budget kurbani hey kya
> 
> Am still waiting for kurbani no PDF member want to give me  @Imran Khan @Irfan Baloch



Only mutton to be precise to you stringy kanjus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Eid Mubarak To Allz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Ind4Ever said:


> Budget kurbani hey kya
> 
> Am still waiting for kurbani no PDF member want to give me  @Imran Khan @Irfan Baloch
> 
> 
> 
> Only mutton to be precise to you stringy kanjus


i did not make sacrifices janab i buy meat from hyper market 2 days ago and cooked it on eid day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ind4Ever

Imran Khan said:


> i did not make sacrifices janab i buy meat from hyper market 2 days ago and cooked it on eid day



 OK but where is my share at least in pictures

Am very demandable friend you see


----------



## AHMED85

Eid Mubarak mates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ind4Ever said:


> OK but where is my share at least in pictures
> 
> Am very demandable friend you see


ary bhai main ne nhi ki qurbani main nhi kerta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Mine.


MashAllah, may Allah accept your sacrifice. How much was it for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Abu Namr @WAJsal @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Muhammad Omar @Indus Falcon @Shamain @Imran Khan 
Have a look at 0:20. 
Dunya News: Children feel sad after sacrificing there beloved animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr @WAJsal @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Muhammad Omar @Indus Falcon @Shamain @Imran Khan
> Have a look at 0:20.
> Dunya News: Children feel sad after sacrificing there beloved animals.



see this 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=440245739494843

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

engineer saad said:


> @Abu Namr @WAJsal @fakhre mirpur @Akheilos @Muhammad Omar @Indus Falcon @Shamain @Imran Khan
> Have a look at 0:20.
> Dunya News: Children feel sad after sacrificing there beloved animals.



And some poor kids are deprived of this joy as well. That's why I earlier said, do look into donating a complete animal, to a needy family, so that their kids can also know the joys of Qurbani.

On another note: Some animals befriend their owners and become really attached. AND from what I understand, the sacrificial animal should be bought well in advance, IF you can, so that you have some kind of emotional bond with the animal, you are going to sacrifice / qurban.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Indus Falcon said:


> MashAllah, may Allah accept your sacrifice. How much was it for?


170k ki jori .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Usama78

vsdoc said:


> Are kids allowed to watch the sacrifice? The actual cutting?
> 
> Beyond what age is it allowed?


I haven't heard of a specific rule on it but where we do the cutting, kids are normally not allowed near by. They dont get to see the cutting


----------



## Salik

I wanted to clear that horse was never haram, it was prohibited for mainly used in wars and fights. Now that machine has replaced it, our religious scholars have no intentions to bring it back.


----------



## Salik

Let me explain further, neighbour's cow and our horse has same story. Don't slaughter because of useful characteristics. Personal choices aside, en masse, think about it.


----------



## Dubious

قناص said:


> Eid Mubark To all Members..
> @Akheilos @Slav Defence @syedali73 @Windjammer


Khair Mubarak ....

Belated Eid Mubarak to everyone 



coffee_cup said:


> Eid-ul-Adha, not Eid-ul-Fitr,
> 
> And Eid Mubarak to you as well!


g g...Dindt notice...Eid Mubarak to you as well 



atatwolf said:


> Cows look different in Pakistan. Must be a different breed.


How do they look like in Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Akheilos said:


> How do they look like in Turkey?



One horn and two tails.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shariq786

dravidianhero said:


> @Slav Defence..brother I didn't say anything which might hurt anyone's sentiments...I just said I am against slaughtering of animals in the name of God...what wrong is there in that?


well be it ant or human huh so living things are not to be slaughtered i think than the eating of vegitables cutting of trees use of papers and alot more should be forbidden too don't you think so ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Akheilos said:


> How do they look like in Turkey?


Like this:






It even has a moon and crescent on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

atatwolf said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a moon and crescent on it.


Well the pictures you see here are Qurabani animals for Eid ul Adha and are usually selectively bred with the best possible genes....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Akheilos said:


> Well the pictures you see here are Qurabani animals for Eid ul Adha and are usually selectively bred with the best possible genes....


I'm not saying anything bad. I'm just saying we don't have that kind of cows here in Turkey or Europe. I think Pakistan and India have their own specific breed of cows that are specific to that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

atatwolf said:


> I'm not saying anything bad. I'm just saying we don't have that kind of cows here in Turkey or Europe. I think Pakistan and India have their own specific breed of cows that are specific to that area.


heehehe I know bro and I am trying to explain why these cows look different than normal cows 

Sure we have some endemic breeds and in this thread the pictures are mostly of the animal which is selectively bred to look impressive and large or different

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

vsdoc said:


> On a kurbani thread?
> 
> As it is some of your compatriots are unhappy with my presence here .....
> 
> Is Eid today or tomorrow?
> 
> Eid Mubarak to @Abu Namr @coffee_cup @Color_Less_Sky @Akheilos and others here.



Thank you. Khair Mubarik. Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Salik said:


> I wanted to clear that horse was never haram, it was prohibited for mainly used in wars and fights. Now that machine has replaced it, our religious scholars have no intentions to bring it back.


Bhai app kushi se Ghadha Gordha khao ab khushh hppy late Eid mubarak


----------



## Salik

Abu Namr said:


> Bhai app kushi se Ghadha Gordha khao ab khushh hppy late Eid mubarak



Khair mubarak.

I didn't say Ghadha although i am in favour of eating anything healthy and nutritious but the Qurbani is different matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

